# IVF Wales Pregnancy & Parenting chat pt8



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

Happy  and


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

just marking for now xxx


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

me too, just marking.


----------



## Ffydd (May 19, 2009)

1 week, 1 week, 1 week!!!


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Morning all

Just getting ready for my gestational diabetes test, bloody starving and gasping for a coffee lol.  Roll on 11.15

Hope everyone has a nice day


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

good luck mimi - I had mine repeated on monday so I can sympathise!


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

good luck mini. x


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Michelle good luck with the test.  Make sure you take something to eat, so you can have it straight away after the test.


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

good luck with test mimi,hope everything is ok.

Morning all you mummies


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

you def need to take something with you. My mate was trying to work out if she could do a sandwich and coffee smoothy       cause she gave herself heartburn eating and drinking something hot too fast


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

hiya ladies

omg you chat lol

mimi hope today goes well for you

just ordered by pics and she is gona do me a photo book , little like a magazine with 30 pics in, wow


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

my tens machine has arrive so luke has some reading to do as he will be putting it on for me lol. only a few more bits needed for my bag!


----------



## marieclare (May 10, 2008)

Lush pics Kara, looking really awesome! x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

my appointment went well

fluid round the baby is good and no leak when she examined me, she took some swabs for testing and should have results on tuesday. if i have anymore leakage i need to go to hospital with the leakage on a pad!

a girl was there who was at our antenatal class so we exchanged numbers which is nice, her due date is tomorrow


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Kara glad your appointment went well.  They do say the friends you make around the birth of your child, stay in your life for years


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

mini hope app went well and you got to eat at last

kara wow not long to go for you now. can't believe it has gone so quick.

hi to all


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

claire how are you?

i have decided i hate cooking lol


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Not bad thanks Kara, do have some growing pains though.  

I've just had some bargins in asda, maternity clothes half price or less.  Also baby clothes reduced, would have picked some up but Rob was with me and I've been told not to buy any more clothes etc till we know the flavour.  Thankfully we only have 2 weeks to wait.

Kara whens the best time to have the 4D scan?  Rob's now decided that we should have one done.  Just need to look into which one around the Cardiff area.

I agree I hate cooking too, unless it's cakes etc.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

queenie time really has gone quick, its mad

claire between 24 and 32 weeks and i think they say ideal is around 28 weeks. i know ravan and miriam used baby bond and it is also cheaper than innermost secrets. i bet you cant wait to find out the flavour, how exciting. i still cant believe i havent caved in and found out lol. i have tons of clothes and even now its hard not to get some more as i love ebay


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Thanks Kara, will take a look on line over the next few weeks.

We are.  We just said whats the chances that they wont be able to tell us (just our luck).

I haven't got anything off ebay yet, will do though I'm sure.  Did get some new covers for the moses basket on there, as the ones that came with it were too frilly for us.  Think a trip into Cardiff if due soon, as need to get something to wear for my parents renewal of vowes in May.  And need to pick somethings in mothercare and eddishaws.

You OK today?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i didnt get any new cover for the moses basket and the crib didnt come with any but i brought loads of fitted sheets for moses baskey/crib and pram on ebay dirt cheap yay

aww wow your parents are renewing their vows how lovely and a great reason to get something lovely to wear. i have a christening on sunday and as for clothes im thinking bin bag lol

yeah im good today, think yesterday was a bad day and the con eased my mind on the BH too. also got my tens machine which i can start using and practicing with in 2 weeks yay

how are your head aches?


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Hello preggers ladies. Hope you're doing ok?

Kara, good that you're having a better day today.

I'm loving reading about all the shopping!

Mimi, hope today went ok?

Claire, Cath, Fydd, Nic, Miriam, Emma, Popsi, Ravan - hello


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

im having a much better day thank you laura.

im gona be sad once i have brought everything  lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yeah wondering where mimi is tonight


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

They've settled at the mo, but I'm sure they will return at some point.

My friend gave us hers, and there was lace covers on there.  Rob took one look and said we're not putting his child in that.  I did take it off and looked bare, so got a nice plain one.  Mum's bought loads of sheet for the moses basket and crib, so just need cotbed ones.

Yeah it is, but ask me again when May comes around and I look like Humpty Dumpty.  We have a naming ceremony easter Sunday, but am hoping that I can still fit into some of my old tops.

Glad your feeling better.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

thats great they have eased

i want a mc flurry lol

this baby is mega active tonight and im having great fun watching my belly while researching baby monitors


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Hi everyone

Having trouble keeping up with all the shopping that's going on here! Hope all you ladies with bumps and little ones are well. Taffy, Morgan is gorgeous! Glad your appointment went well Kara (fab pics by the way!), hope your test went OK Mimi and you have had something to eat now. Claire, sounds like you are getting well prepared, glad the headaches have gone away.

Ffydd, Nic, Miriam, Ebonie, Popsi and Cath, hope you are all well


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Oops, sorry Taffy I missed you off ealier. Hope you and Morgan are doing fab?


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

I agree.  Did see one of our GP's who's really interested in neuro surgery and he said to keep a diary of when I get them, to see if there's a link.

Sorry I've just had cream egg ice cream.

Must be mad seeing your belly change shape.

We're gonna get the angel care one, with the sensor mat.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

oh you meanie telling me about your ice cream lol

i did think about a mat one but does it have this dect tech stuff? think we are gona try and get a video one with dect still lol

i need my heart scan redone is 2 to 3 years as i have increased blood flow which is due to pregnancy!


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Sorry bout last night, by the time i came home from work i was too tired to do anything

Test was ok long time to sit doing nothing though.  I get results next week.

Lol baby kicked all night, must have been the sugar rush

Be back later got to go to tenby, pram is arriving today woohoo


----------



## Cath34 (Oct 14, 2008)

Morning everyone, wow lots of shopping going on here!! My Boori furniture came yesterday and its really lovely, I am pleased. I need to get a move on now with everything else!!!! Still feel like poop most of the time so no energy to do it and I was really looking forward to this part!! typical!
Better go and take mad max for a walk as he's climbing the walls, literally!!! 
Love to all. xx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

morning ladies

mimi the test sounded mega boring. wow your pram is coming,are you gona have a play?

cath have fun with mad max lol. yeah you have to get a move on now lol not easy when you feel crap, online shopping i say

i had a nice sleep, think im getting use to waking up a few times a night now lol but i have a sore throat and head ache, damn it i think im coming down with something boo boo


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

still in search of a baby monitor with video and omg its hard but i have found a couple that would work in the house i think!

time for a cuppa i think


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

lol kara you havent got long left to choose    hope you find one soon


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

pmsl your right em

think im gona order one over the weekend an if it doesnt work just send it back, its gona cost more than i wanted to pay but luke likes gadgets and wants a video one!

ive hoovered and now i cant be arsed to do anymore so think i wont!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i think i have chosen which one now gona run it passed luke and if he doesnt agree i might have to hit him over the head lol, its a video one with DECT tech so should work!!!!


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

what was wrong with the last one you chose? i thought you had already bought a monitor?!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yeah i did buy one, the video worked fine but the sound picked up too much interference and have since been researching which is the best one for us and its one that using DECT technology which means nothing me lol


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

why was that is it because of where you live or was there no reason for all that inteference


----------



## trickynic (Nov 3, 2009)

Hi girls, hope you are all well. Just wanted to apologise for not being around much but I get home from work and literally can't....keep....my...eyes.....open. Having all day nausea too which is pretty crap but can't wait for my next scan on 25th!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

oh nic you poor girl, good old first trimester! the all day nausea doesnt sound nice with and i hope it eases soon


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Oh nic thats horrible isnt it.  Hopefully though it will stop soon for you   have you tried taking anything or does nothing work?


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Nic sos bout the sickness hun

Kara good luck witht the monitor

Hi Jules how are you

AFM my pram has arrived but haven't seen it yet cos neighbour has gone out.  Took half a day and went to bed an slept for a little while feel better now

My ankles are swelling lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

bet you cant wait to see your pram

good for you taking half day and having some sleep. bring on the ankle swelling lol feet up for you and dont wear tight socks ....i have to wear trainer socks atm


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

I'm going to get support tights or sock things lol granny style

I saw the same pramette in tesco with someone, it looks lush

Don't forget dinner is on me on monday and no arguments


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

bugger off you dont need to buy me dinner lol

i bet you looked like a pram perv lol, i checked out everyones until we brought ours

wont support tights make it worst cause they are tight? i found putting my feet up helps them go down. i get them now whether im on my feet or sitting down unless i put feet up lol....granny socks seems the way forward. i so need bigger knickers i think, the leg holes seem tight


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Nah they recommend support tights

I AM BUYING YOU DINNER


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

You'll laugh, i'm trying to take a photo of myself so far i have taken one of my boobs, my hand and good knows what else


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

try some support tights and let me know how you get on, im trying not to buy anything else really now well unless i need it. my monday drops this week boo boo

really need to finish getting some bits for my bag!

have you got a timer on your camera? you could always save the boobie pics for steve lol....you gona post a pic?


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Ooh money thing is crap, did you know that you can get family tax credit when baby is born and your on maternity (or so i have read but that could be wrong lol)

Boob picture wasn't that good lol

Yeah trying to post a picture from my new phone but don't know how to use it lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yeah as soon as baby is born you can claim which is good, just be careful they dont over pay as then you have to pay it back!

not sure how to post a pic from a phone eiither sorry, i tend to upload to my laptop then to photobucket and copy and paste the image code, if you wana email me the pic and i can post it for you


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

As long as you inform them and keep a record if they f*ck up no money has to go back (martin on gmtv advice lol)

If i can i will hun, i think i will get steve to take photo later


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i will listen to martin then lol

yeah steve might be able to take a better bump pic lol, i looked back over mine and omg i was a skinny little thing lol

i so cant be arsed to cook tonight but im gona have to


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

I was looking at some photos from Canada and i was a lot smaller to.  

I'm making fajitas tonight, i do find it hard finding different foods to cook every night.  We had chippy last night so got to cook tonight lol

Jules have you gone hun


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

oh yum yum i love um

i having salmon with something only cause i cooked 2 pieces last night and luke will have chinese spare ribs


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

im back was checking emails lol.

We are off to cinema toinight gonna see soemthing stu wants to see cant even remember what it is?? 

We are treating ourselves as i sold some broken necklaces and old ring and a bracelet, not a lot and i got £140.  So we are going to cinema, stu had new trainers and i bought a nomination bracelet and we got money to save as well


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

wow jule thats a good amount, i have loads of broken necklaces, im hopeless with them and always break um


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

well you should sell them, i tell you gold is selling for a good amount now.  My sister mil told us 1st about it but she checked out a few places in town before selling.  Well worth checking though cause she was told £70 for her stuff by 1 place and another place gave her £120-what a difference.  I went to the place that gave best price. Another way for you to get bit more money. I sold a garfield necklce and a key that was on a chain but not when i sold it, 2 thin rope chains, 2 rings and a bracelet so not much at all.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i think i will look into it for sure, thanks hun


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

not sure if im being paranoid!

i think i had some kind of leak/sweat/discharge well it wasnt discharge. my knickers and trouser were a little damp so ive changed my clothes and hoping i dont get anything else. i was wearing canvas type combats so im hoping it was sweat bum !!!!


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Hopefully it was just due to you being warm and nothing else.  See how it goes if any moregive your midwife a ring.  Have you put a pad on, they like you to do that so that they can see what type of fluid it is.

Think I'm gonna have to go shopping or up mum's,  It's like living on a building site here.  Rob's in the baby's room sanding the doors down, so that he can paint them next week.  Don't know why he cant use sand paper, rather than en electric one.

Hope everyone else is OK?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i think a pad might mask it though or should i just put one on? i know the con told me to wear a pad maybe i should listen!

men and power tools thats why hunni lol


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Kara i get terrible discharge, but like claire says anymore ring mw


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

No put the pad on.  My friend told me that they like you to do that so they can look at it, and apparently they to smell it as it has a distinctive smell.  And I though district nurses were odd.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

ive put a pad on and yeah i have read it smells sweet!!! yuck lol. in all honestly i dont think its fluid cause it would carry on

its not discharge im pretty sure of that, probably sweat.


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

OK if it get anymore give mw a ring.

Right I'm off to make tea as Rob has now stopped being noisy.  So glad he's started now, as we need to do more in there than we thought.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

maybe i need to invest in some tena lady! spoke to my mum and she said that she leaked urine towards the end of her pregnancy as the baby started to engage! jeez better get doing more pelvic floor exercises lol


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

I think we've got some spare in the store room in work if you want.  Can bring a pack down on Monday if you want, save you buying some.  It may well be that, there must be pressure on your bladder.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

aww claire thank you very much, your very kind

baby is deffo up to something cause my belly is feeling very weird and baby is moving from side to side alot


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

hi ladies 

kara keep a eye if you get any more ring the midwifes  

claire i think it never looks much do it until u start , but it will be so worth it .  

taffy morgan is lush hunnie is he good for you  

miriam i hope maia is better hun    

mimi .your ticker is flying by now as well  

hope everyone else is ok  

my brother still isnt home might be home on monday still looking for a machine  
j and chelsie is playing up stairs wont be long and they will be in bed  
Tai is fed and changed and chilling before he goes down for the night oops not chilling now grizzling nnow   be back later i hope


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

have fun tonight em


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

No worries Kara, will put it in my diary, to pick some up and put into the car before I leave.

Ebonie it will be worth it, just feel a bit lazy as I cant do as much as I would like.  Rob's back in work tomorrow and he still has sanding to do, and I know I'm going to be tempted to finish it off.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

claire im like that when luke leaves things lol. i really need to get it all finished now and get the last lot of stuff washed


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

is mini ellard using your bladder as a trampoline Kara!!

Hope you don't mind me mentioning ladies but do you know about the sure start maternity grant? At the moment you may not be entitled to apply for it but once the baby arrives and you receive child tax credits depending at what level the tax credits are at you may become eligible to claim. You can claim up until the baby is 3 months old. £500 that could come in very handy.

http://www.direct.gov.uk/en/MoneyTaxAndBenefits/BenefitsTaxCreditsAndOtherSupport/Expectingorbringingupchildren/DG_10018854

/links


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

pix i think mini ellard must be

wow i didnt realise you could claim it after the baby has arrived, cheers hun


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

no worries, hope that you will be able to get it x


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

I might get my £500 after all lol thanks pix


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

deffo worth a go

did you check out your pram and take a pic of bump?


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Pram arrived, oh its lovely and a beautiful colour

Picture of bump is a disaster so i gave up lol

Hows the wetness today


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

aww thats great about the pram

wetness is fine thankfully, very strange. maybe baby is engaging as im getting af type pains and bum pain which i think is normal when baby moves down the pelvis.

hows work?

lukes left at 7am so im hoping he is home soonish


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

I'm glad it better, we go to pot in the last trimester lol.  I have this to come lol

I'm not in work yet going to have a shower and then go in, pants though

Wheres christening tomorrow


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

oh yeah just you wait lol, its certainly an interesting time. i cant believe i am so so close. a friend who was just days ahead had her twins delivered yesterday!

the christening is in letterson lol

try not to work too hard


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Well enjoy the day.

Twins are normally sooner

Chat later i got to go to work


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

thanks hope the weather improves

she had to had a c section due to a few issues! twins and deemed term sooner your right

i would say have fun but work is so not fun


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Told u Kara i thought it was urine  .  You are lucky you obviosuly havent had too much discharge some people get lots.

Mimi hope today goes quickly for you in work


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

jule yeah i think your right and i am now ******* myself lol opps. i have been super lucky with no discharge cause thats yuck too


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Kara glad everything has settled


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

thanks hun

the monitor saga continues as i have found another that suits and has more gadgets lol


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

They have some on sale in argos and I think tesco had some too.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

im between argos and boots atm lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

http://www.boots.com/en/Safety-1st-Digital-Video-Baby-Monitor_641763/?CAWELAID=334503366&cm_mmc=Shopping%20Engines-_-Google%20Base-_---_-Safety%201st%20Digital%20Video%20Baby%20Monitor

http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/3762826/gotoTab/reviews.htm

both are more expensive than i would like to pay but i think this is the cheapest we can get with no inference

/links


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

just a thought Kara when you tried the original monitor was it plugged in by your modem? Sometimes just having a certain distance away from wireless devices can solve the problem with interference, or is there an option to put on a diff frequency channel? Oh yeah and if you stuck between argos and boots go for boots because of the points that you get! They all add up and then think what you can get for baby out of them or treat yourself. I saved my boots points and got just short of £500 the people in store couldn't believe it. Lots of treats for me lol And always google extra point codes if buying online!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yeah we did, it would work right outside the nursery but as soon as we moved off the landing it wouldnt work and we even tried turning everything off so it must be the neighbours that was causing the interference

how much is a point worth? its all new to me lol


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Monitor saga still on lol.  When you have researched it all i will buy the same one (only joking)

Hi Jules how was the pictures was shutter island good

Hi Claire has hubby finished sanding lol

Pix you did well to save all those points hun


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

thats a shame isn't it, how inconsiderate of the neighbours lol

too me a while to save them Mimi lol Hope you are ok today and not  being worked too hard!

advantage card points for boots you get 4 points for every £ you spend. Every point is a penny then, so can take a while to build up but I do most of my christmas shopping with boots online and save loads because their gifts are 3 for 2 and they always do promotions like get an extra 1000 points (£10) for spending so much and they do great early learning centre gifts that my nieces and nephew have loved. So then I always split the orders down into individual ones to get the free points each time! There is also a machine instore where you put your advantage card in and you can get vouchers for extra points etc in store.

Then with tesco clubcards always better that you do the deals that are worth 4 times as much like hotels or restaurants! My last trip away was with clubcard vouchers completely free and should have cost £345, but just had to use about £85 worth of clubcard vouchers- bargain lol much better than spending them in store!


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Wow good tips pix, i must look into this


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

welcome back working mimi lol

yeah you know me, i have researched and researched over and over and if i buy one and it doesnt work i will send back. i know which i would get if we didnt want video lol....might be an idea to get the same one as you know a saddo has researched way way too much lol

dont think i will get to homebase today, luke is still in work and bringing work home with him boo boo

pix you are the club card queen and i think i will go for the boots one as i buy all my vits from boots yet i only collect tescos club card points online, maybe i will call them and get a card sent, i must have lost it!


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

oh yes def get a card sent! you will soon be a clubcard queen as well as an ebay and google queen lol right I am off to do some work...hmm


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

just called and have a card on the way, cheers pix

with boots im sure you can use kidstart, mimi your a member or this yeah?


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

yeah i think i am, i did so many memberships i can't keep track lol

I think i want a video monitor, so def worth researching

My millie and boris nursery stuff arrived last night.  Just got to wash everything and iron and then put away.  Had loads of stuff sent


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

me too, i get loads of emails now lol

you gona wash in lovely fairy and baby comfort? i sent all mine to my mums and have another case.

is it lovely stuff? what did you get all together?


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Loads of cuddly toys, a cushion, a bumper, a mobile, cot sheets, photo frame and a musical boris.  Also. a lampshade

I've just been on ebay and they do daily deals, go to tesco outlet and there is an ethos video monitor for half price

yeah, fairy and comfort pure


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

sounds lovely 

can you post a link? i dont think it will work as it only has 4 channels and no DECT


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

OMG i will try lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

lol remember copy and paste the address bar  lol


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&Item=360244382384&Category=20435&_trkparms=algo%3DLVI%26its%3DI%26otn%3D1

Hope this works

/links


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

well done it worked, just gona have a look


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

nope it wont work in our house, thats a shame cause it looks good


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Never mind hun, worth a try

Have you tried a bt one


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

no havent tried it cause its not video lol

i did really want a built in temp gauge too


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

http://www.mybabymonitors.co.uk/monitordetails.php?MonitorID=18

Try this one

/links


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Michelle no he hasn't finished, he's gone back into work today, so it will have to wait till he has days off the end of the week.  Just wish it was done as upstairs is dusty from all the sanding eventhough he used the hover with the sander.  I did try and clean up but baby must be lying sideways and everytime I bend, it's really uncomfortable.  So have given up.  Sounds like your gonna be busy washing all your purchases.

Kara you will find one.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

that one does look good, i saw it on ebay and another one shaped like an apple but if i buy from boots or argos i get free returns. the last one cost almost £6 to send back

lol ive got you on the monitor case too lol so funny

im not sure whether to buy more nappies? i have about 70 size 1 and people say dont get too many size 1 nappies!

claire you have a naughtie baby too lol, sideways it proper uncomfy


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Can't you get that make from argos, hope you get it sorted

Claire i'm finding it difficult to bend cos i'm big lol.  Washing the stuff not to bad its the ironing argh

Got to go lads need to do shopping and they want a meal so who am i to refuse them food lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i have to do ironing so suppose i will have to do that now boo boo


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

I think I have Kara  .  He/she even knows what time to start using my bladder as a trampline, it's just a shame it can't distingwish between weekdays and the weekends  

Yeah I dont think my fat helps either.

I wouldn't get to many, you can always send Luke out to get more, maybe start picking some size 2.  I think thats what I'm gonna do, and I've also got a different selection, did read in one of the magazines that parents found Tesco's own brand better than the leading ones.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yeah i read about tescos brand so think i will start with pampers and give um a go

lol about the bladder and it gets worst lol. im very uncomfy most of the time now but still love every minute

just set a lunch date with a mate for thursday woo hoo, i love no work shame about the money though.

do you have any feelings as to what flavour baby is?


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

This is gonna sound strange.  But before I had treatment, I went to see a patient (who used to be a psychic and has told my boss a lot of things that are true), she told me that my grandfather said everything was going to be OK and that I would be pregnant before Christmas.  When I told Rob we both laughed it off.  But when it became true I was very shocked, and maybe there's something in it.  Well I had to go back to her a few weeks ago, and out of the blue she said that she thought it was a boy and would be very very supprised if it was a girl.  I hadn't even told her I was pregnant.  Not really telling patients as I can hide the small bump with my uniform.  So I don't know really,  most people say that they think its a boy (I don't know how they know).  But I really haven't got a feeling either way, and I don't think it matters as long as it's healthy.  If Rob didn't want to know so strongly I probably wouldn't find out.  But I did say in the week, whats the bets they wont be able to tell.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

oh i wonder if she is right

not long and you will know woo hoo


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

No just 2 weeks away.  Hopefully going to do some more shopping once we find out, at least then we can choose the colours for the room, and pick some accessories.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

wow exciting stuff and yeah more shopping sounds great lol


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

I'm back, tescos was a bloody nightmare lol

My friend said be careful buying nappies cos of the fit, not all nappies fit the same.  Its all confusing lol

I think i am having a boy as well but you know my predictions lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

pmsl oh yeah you and your predictions! classic

i think we are having a girl and have done since day one so we will see, im at the point where i will be shocked if baby is a boy lol. of course we really dont mind either way as long as baby is healthy

just order the monitor, its coming thursday. been reading thought my tens guide, i wana try it but cant for 2 more weeks lol

i hate tescos......

think im gona have some fried eggs on bread with bacon


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Mum keeps telling me to put my wedding ring on string/necklace to see which way it swings.  But she cant remember which way for which, think she sharing my pregnancy brain  .  And it's going to one or other anyway.

Kara hopefully this one will be better?  I had sausage and scrambled eggs, although Lil (the dog) had most of it, can only manage really small portions at the mo.  Think I'll have to have a kids meal on Monday  .

I agree too I hate tesco, or another supermarket


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Claire if it goes round it is a girl and side to side is a boy


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Oh may have a go later


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

my dad did it with a needle ages ago and it said baby is a girl lol

hope this monitor works or im gona have a strop lol

ive had a successful day of doing not a lot since luke got up, cuddle up on the sofa, had a nap and watched tv. we might even give the christening a miss and just chill..


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Bump photo, just a trial and i look rotten cos i'm knackered lol

http://s824.photobucket.com/albums/zz164/michellemarythomas20/?action=view&current=SDC10496.jpg

/links


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

fab bump pic Mimi, hope you're doing ok?  Any more shopping today, lol?


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

No more shopping today lol, spent enough in the last couple of weeks.  How are you


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

mimi.. you look FAB !!!


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Thanks popsi


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

I'm good thanks Mimi, looking forward to this IUI cycle - feeling positive and optimistic even though my head says chances v low.  

Hi Popsi, how is life with your little daughter going?


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Laura hun there is always a chance.  I hope it works for you honey i really do.


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

Laura.. I am sure there is EVERY chance honey.. our princess is just perfect, she is a little monster too lol.. into everything almost walking and copying everthing .. thankfully she sleeps for 12/13 hours in the night with just a brief one or two lost dummy moments !! ... we need to recharge after she has run rings round us all day lol


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Sounds perfect popsi, i can't wait to be a parent and experience that lovely knackered feeling


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

mimi you look well very pregnant and fab.  only 15 weeks more to grow lol

popsi its good she is a monster too lol


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

sounds blissful popsi, and great that she sleeps so well


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Told you i was massive lol

I've got loads of room yet lol, glad i am a fair sized lass now


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

lol you are deffo carrying different than me, its amazing really isnt it. i feel like i have no room left now, im all front!

oh forgot to say well done using photobucket too


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Steve helped.

Yeah i am carrying all round i think 

You were only tiny to start with


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

well done to you and steve then

im off to chill, back killing


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Have a good rest hun


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Mimi, you look great!

Good luck with the monitor Kara

Laura have everything crossed for you

Life in the Popsi household sounds just lovely

Claire, have you done the wedding ring thing now? Interesting stuff about the medium. 

hope you all have a good day ladies x


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Morning ladies how is everyone this lovely sunny sunday

Kara what a lovely day for a christening

Sarah good luck witht the gardening

I'm off to work again, joy joy


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Mimi - you are looking lovely in your picture. That bump is coming along nicely 

I can't believe how quickly time is going for all you pregnant ladies   Its all so exciting....

Lots to catch up on as I have not been on much the last few days - Morgan has been taking up all my time  
We have been having some feeding difficulties. Because he has not been gaining weight I have been topping him up with formula and now he has become a bit sicky after his feeds  Saw a lovely BF consultant on Friday and she suggested expressing milk off to give him by bottle so we can monitor how much he is having to try and get to the bottom of the problem. Anyway just hoping he gains at tomorrows weigh in with the HV     

Hope everyone has a lovely day 
x


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Boo Boo to work on such a lovely day Mimi! Hope time goes by fast. Lovely pic, you look fabulously pregnant

Hope you have a good day at the christening today Kara

How are you Claire?

How you getting on nic?

Hope Morgan is ok Taffy, keeping you a busy bee. Hope his feeding can soon be sorted 

How is busy been Princess Pops

Hope you manage to get back online soon Miriam and that Maia is doing good

How are you and hubby Raven? Hope Sam is doing good


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Can someone please ban me from ebay, i've been buying all morning lol

Thanks guys about photo


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Morning ladies.

Yeah baby let me sleep in this morning, no bladder bouncing.

Kara have you gone to the christening?  It's a lovely day for it.

Michelle fab pic.  What have you been buying?

Sarah yes I've done the wedding ring test, and it showed it should be a boy.  We'll see in 2 weeks if the test is right.  I never really believed in mediums, but she did say things that no one else knew (other than Rob/mum).

I'm not bad thanks Pix.  How's you?

Housework for me I think today


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Claire i've been buying bedding.  Moses basket sheets and blankets all in their packaging, must stop now.  Oh i also got a millie and boris duvet cover for £5.50 lol

I haven't done test but will do and see how right it is


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Taffy hope morgan puts weight on.  I suppose it is hard to gage how much milk he is having.  How much weight do they want him to put on?


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

He should be gaining about 4-5 oz per week - but at the moment he is averaging less than an ounce


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Expressing might help, at least you can keep a track hun.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

hiya all

mimi my friend told me you can never have too much bedding! how much did you buy?

taffy hope the issues with feeding calm down, must be hard to come online when you busy enjoying your boy, its lovely to see you though

claire so you did the ring test lool

hiya all you mummies, where are you all? lol

me well we didnt go to the christening which is just aswel as ive spent the afternoon sleepingim so so shattered!


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Kara bought loads of new bedding for cot, pram and moses basket

Also bought some new sleepsuits all brand new, the postage cost more than the items lol

I'm tired today could do with a day off roll on next weekend


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

sounds like you got some bargains, i love ebay and will carry on buying clothes etc when baby is here.....i get so tempted still  by lots of things lol...i have 3 prams suits yet im tempted to get a couple more as they are so cheap, ive brought new and nearly new stuff and great value....keep buying i say lol

i feel exhausted today, had a strop on last night as my phone wont hold charge and luke couldnt see why i was getting in such a flap, hormones are deffo high


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Fantastic bargains hun, i agree with your mate about bedding.  Apparently it can be changed quite a few times in the day.

I had a millie and boris duvet for £5.50 lol.  My set is now complete for when baby is older

I would be annoyed if that happened to my phone hun, men don't understand the importance lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yeah she said the same. cellular blankets are cheapest on ebay too lol

wow that sounds like a bargain, its good to have the duvet stuff for when baby is older. gona wash ours and put away ready lol

i have images on phone going flat and not having access to any numbers, can you imagine going into labour without being able to call dh or anyone! i did feel like a drama queen once i had calmed down lol, a mate has given me an old phone so i can use that if my phone does the same today. im also gona write some phone numbers in my diary

when you gona start decorating?


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Its getting the time hun, but we will start soon cos i'm the only one who can wallpaper.  We're only doing neutral so it won't make much difference

Good idea any way to have hardcopy of numbers hun


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

you better get cracking soon then before you get too uncomfy.

think its gona be a week of list making


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

I know it could take a while as i have to keep taking breaks lol

I need to wait for my deliveries now and see what i bought lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i love getting things delivered much more fun than shopping i found

trying to decide where i can get a first teddybear from, any ideas?


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Kara we got a Steiff bear from TKMax, was a lot cheaper than other places


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i saw a tiger in there which was amazing lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

my toothache is back and i have just burst into tears! wft! im having a highly emotional day i think


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Your bound to be hormonal hun.  Bum about toothache


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i feel like someone has taken over my head, its mush and im not mushy lol


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Steve recons that i am losing it big time.  I can't seem to work anything out in my head lol

Kara it gets better i'm sure, hormones dreadful things


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

luke finds it very amusing too

better or worst lol, im ok just feel weird

im having hot flushes!


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

They say last few weeks is the worst hun.  Just think in a few weeks you will meet your baby and hot flushes and mood swings will hopefully be in the past lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yeah i remember everyone saying the last few weeks are the worst and i admit that i seem to be more uncomfy by the day and shattered yet still loving pregnancy. i cant believe we will meet our baby soon


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

just for you shopping ladies... I have used this site for so many things they are fantastic ! worth a look and have always been cheaper for everything i have bought

http://www.preciouslittleone.com/page/1/home/

/links


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

popsi i brought a lamp from them and yeah agree its fab


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Kara, sorry you're feeling out of sorts today hun.


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Mimi loving the bump, wow you have grown loads since we saw you last.
Hopefully Laura this will work for you, ive got everything crossed.
Hows the buying going with you guys, have you bought anymore??
Looking forward to catching up with you all tonight.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

morning ladies

my delivery from boots has arrived at lukes work, they said thursday!

how is everyone?


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Afternoon ladies

Just a quick post as i will be seeing you all later

Jules yeah i haven't quite reached beached whale status yet but give me time it is achievable lol

Kara quick delivery

See you all later


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Morgan gained 8oz at todays weigh in. I am so relieved - as I thought we were heading back to hospital today 
He is now 6lb 13.5 oz - so almost at his birth weight in time for what shoul have been his birth-day!!! 
Well as we now dont have any plans this afternoon - Morgan and I "may" come to the meet....


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

well done Morgan! Great news.Be great to see you later....and have a hug from Morgan too


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Oh yes please hugs with sam and morgan woohoo


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Lovely to see you pregnant ladies tonight and great to be able to feel and see the babies move.
taffy morgan is lovely and so cute with all his lovely hair,you are doing great with the feeding.
Lovely to see sam can't belive he is 1 this week,time goes so quickly.
Lovely to have cwtches with katie.  
Em lovely to see you and J and of course your cute little nephew.


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

hello all hope everyones ok ...sorry not posted much just been real busy with moving and maia had bug till satarday shes back to normal self now tho thankfully ...its just took me 50 mins to catch up    kara and michelle loving your bump pics   taffy so glad expressing seems to have done the trick with morgans weight


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

morning ladies

yawn yawn im shattered

lovely to see everyone yesterday and the babies of course


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

btw the monitor saga is over cause its fab and works yay yay


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Kara what one is it


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

http://www.boots.com/en/Safety-1st-Digital-Video-Baby-Monitor_641763/

this one, more expensive than i wanted but we needed one that works properly and this will last from newborn to toddler

got to buy a room thermometer now and i know which im getting.

/links


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Looks fab hun, just the ticket

I'm so tired today, what time did you get home.  I did it in record time of 1hr 20 mins but i was going fast


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i did it in about an hour, was home for eastenders lol then luke played with monitor lol

remember to use kidstart when buying from online shops, i have a fiver in the account now which would have been more if i had known about it.


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

How do you use kidstart hun


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

you need to sign up to it then reg the cards you want to use, this takes about 48 hours, then when you want to shop you log into kidstart search for the store you want and click the link! it should then open up the store you want and you just shop


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Ooh sounds easy, i am reg but no card details so will do that cheers hun


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yeah its pretty easy

trying to make up my order on kiddicare to £30 to get free delivery lol


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

I've been on ebay again today lol.  

I've just had the strangest letter sent to my work reporting abuse of another project.  Don't know what project as they wanted to remain anonymous.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

what do you mean abuse of another project? who has caused the abuse?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

just brought a gro egg room thermometer, a home safety starter kit and a toy to hang on car seat yay


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

All sorted found out and being dealt with

Yey to thermometer


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i like this one cause it changes colour and would also work as a night light

gona make a list today for the rest of the stuff needed for my hospital bag so that will be fully packed by the end of this week woo hoo

i also brought a organic baby swaddle blanket from boots and its lovely, gona try it before i buy anymore


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

I was looking at them, they look good


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

the swaddle blankets? the only thing that concerns me if the time of year and over heating so will try it first.

our baby has been non stop moving since last night lol


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

No wonder all the prodding and pushing from side to side poor little thing.

Mine os wriggling today, not to many kicks or prods just wriggling 

It still gets chilly at nights though hun, and april is still a cold month (we could still have snow) lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i think alot is gona be what suits .ive got to stop buying stuff lol

have you told your employer when you going on maternity leave yet?


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

I was thinking i must do this, i have sent in my matb1 form

I've just bid on a few sleeping bags hope i don't win them all lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yeah you will have to write them a letter or at least tell them verbally, you still hoping to work as long as possible

you opting for sleeping bags straight away?


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

nice to see your spending well ladies!! There may be few bits I could encourage you to buy in Carmarthen when we meet   

How is your toothache Kara. Hope it has settled


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

pix it doesn't take a lot to encourage me lol

My friend said that is all she has used.  Surprising what wriggle ar*es they can be lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

oh pix your naughtie, i dont tend to buy from proper shops lol....maybe t k max lol

toothache is still here but better, no painkillers at all today so thats good.

i have one sleeping bag and im gona use blankets to start with thats cause part of me is hoping for a smallish head so a sleeping bag wouldnt suit lol


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

What if you have a 10lb lol, head will be big enough then pmsl


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

**** off this baby WILL NOT be 10LB, well i hope not lol

all this talk of shopping has me searching ebay instead of hoovering


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

kara i am crying hun, what a thought though

Ebay is my friend


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i dont think a baby that big would come out of me lol......i would imagine 7lb lol

i keep finding baby clothes bundles but i have lots, i will buy coloured stuff once we know what flavour lol


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

you 2 lead each other astray   Oh yes it was TK Maxx that I was thinking of lol Hope tooth kind to you can you use clove oil?

Mimi pmsl laughing head be big enough if 10lb! When my friend had her scrummy 10 lb 9 her sister told her that she is like dan yr ofaf show caves down there! I took him for his jabs the other day and at 8 weeks he is the same weight as his brother at 6 months


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Kara you'll be surprised what will come out of there hun lol

Pix i know i can't help it honestly

Ebs brought her nephew last night to meet and he was 10lb 3 born and at 9 weeks bless him he looks 6 months old


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

no clove oil shouldnt be used in pregnancy

pix hope your well huni?

sex would never be the same lol would have to get a pelvic floor work out machine. i cant seem to do too many pelvic floor at the moment. i think your baby will weigh heavier lol.

maybe we should start taking guesses on sex, weight and date for me, then we can move on you cath and you lol....just for fun


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

I'm sure i will have a big un lol

Yeah my guess for you is boy, 6.5 lb on 5th May


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

And you can guarantee that to be wrong lol


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

there's your predicition Mimi! We will open a book!
Yeah I am ok thanks Kara. Very ****** off that my appointment with surgeon has been canelled tomorrow and not got til 7th April   other than that ok!


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Got to go and do some work now lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

oh pix what a pain

place your bets ladies lol

guesses for kara and lukes baby

michelle - boy, 6.5 lb on 5th May


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

place your bets ladies lol

guesses for kara and lukes baby

michelle - boy, 6.5 lb on 5th May
kara - girl, 6.9lb 1st may


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

michelle - boy, 6.5 lb on 5th May
kara - girl, 6.9lb 1st may
Laura - girl, 7.1lb 3rd May


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

michelle - boy, 6.5 lb on 5th May
kara - girl, 6.9lb 1st may
Laura - girl, 7.1lb 3rd May
Ravan - girl, 5lb 14oz 28th April


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

lol this is fun 

how does this letter sound?



I am writing concerning letter from the accountants dated 8th February 2010. I have  also been awaiting confirmation of my entitlement details and when normal maternity payments and holiday payments cease plus the date my full maternity leave ends.

The letter from the accountant states I have taken more than my allotted allowance for annual leave, this is not the case.

07.03.09 - 3.5 days
14.03.09 - 3.5 days
total 7 days 
not annual leave

We (myself and Mr Warren) had an verbal agreement that i would be able to carry over holidays from 2008 as it were only a couple of weeks later than the cut off date as long as I also issued a sick note I would receive full pay. A sick note was issued to Mr Warren from my surgeon in Cardiff.

I believe I am owned a few days holiday plus some overtime from Christmas. Could you please acknowledge this along with acknowledgement of the above entitlements to save any confusion at a later date.

I look forward to your reply and full acknowlegments of my entitlements

Thank you


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Kara, that sounds fine but I think it's better if you list the actual dates when you worked the overtime. Plus are you able to clearly say how much holiday entitlement you have per year then list out what you've taken (none in 09/10).  Perhaps put it into a little table.

If you have taken no holiday in 09/10 then presume you are owed your whole entitlement?

Hope that helps - happy to help later if you like too (i work in HR so kind of used to doing stuff like this)


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

aww laura thanks

the letter that was sent to be showed all dates etc so that should do shouldnt it?

will need to see the wage book as to when i did overtime lol


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

place your bets ladies lol

guesses for kara and lukes baby

michelle - boy, 6.5 lb on 5th May
kara - girl, 6.9lb 1st may
Laura - girl, 7.1lb 3rd May
Ravan - girl, 5lb 14oz 28th April 
Claire - boy, 6lb 7oz - 24th April

Hope everyone is OK?  We'll have to be carefull that we don't bid against each other on ebay  .  My moses basket cover arrived today, just need to take it up to mums on the weekend.  Did win a bundle of sleepsuits and a jacket, paid much more for the postage than the actual item.


----------



## Ffydd (May 19, 2009)

place your bets ladies lol

guesses for kara and lukes baby

michelle - boy, 6.5 lb on 5th May
kara - girl, 6.9lb 1st may
Laura - girl, 7.1lb 3rd May
Ravan - girl, 5lb 14oz 28th April 
Claire - boy, 6lb 7oz - 24th April
Ffydd - girl, 6.4lb, 4th May

Hi all, hope you are good. x


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Ffydd good luck for your scan tomorrow


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

im gona have to save this list lol

claire howare you?

ffydd good luck tomorrow hun, bet you cant wait

i fell asleep this afternoon lol


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

You will have to print it out.  I'll have to keep the flavour a secret (if they can tell).

I'm tired today, after a busy day in work yesterday.  Didn't fall asleep easy last night either, probally due to work.  Otherwise not to bad thanks.

You feeling better after a good sleep?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

damn i wana know the flavour of your little one lol

yeah a little nap was nice, luke is gona be late and i dont know how late either yet. he is working so hard


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

OK I'll tell you.

Rob was the same last week he worked 60+ hours, and they still had the cheek to ask him to work extra again this week.  I suppose the extra cash will come in handy, but would rather see my husband.

Just bought a baby swing thing on ebay (rather than a bouncer) a bargin considering it's only been used once.  Just need to pick it up,  might do it tomorrow on my way home from my study morning, before going back into the office.  How naughty of me.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

claire nice to see your joining us in the extreme ebay shopping addiction lol. luke is salary so no extra cash boo boo


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

I know I go through phases with ebay.  Also picked up some breast pads that you can put into the fridge to cool.  They were only £3.99 for a pack of 5 from boots, and they are Tommy Tippe brand.  Thought I'd share it with you all.  

Yeah Rob had to pay back 50 hours from Christmas and New year.  So didn't really see much overtime.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

your gona have cold nips lol 

is everyone watching one born every minute tonight?


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

I know thats what Rob said.

Yeah think I'm gonna have a bath before and watch it in bed.  Will take some tissues with me I think, as it's focusing on prems this week I think.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yeah think this is gona be an emotional one

nice bath sounds lovely, luke probably wont be home til 8pm at this rate, he is not gona be a happy bunny


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

I bet he wont be.  At least he'll have a bit of a rest in a few weeks.


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Evening ladies

I've just won another 2 things on ebay, i'm up to 30 parcels coming now lol

Ffydd good luck for scan

Claire whens yours and can i know flavour as well.  The ring test didn't work on me it just stayed still lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

claire yeah i think that is why luke wants work sorted so he doesnt get tons of calls when he is off

mimi 30 parcels , your gona get to know your postman very well, i have since ebay lol


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

I keep missing the postman, i have no idea what time they deliver.  I just get cards through post to collect lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i used to before i went on maternity leave lol


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

I gave my dates into day.  Hoping to finish and start mat leave 21st june (last working day 18th june friday)


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Michelle I promise to tell you too.  I think it's just an old wives tale, and doesn't work at all.  Scan is 2 weeks tomorrow

We even get a Christmas card off our postman, due to the amount of deliveries that we get.  If I know I'm expecting a delivery and wont be there, I put a sign on the door asking him to leave it with a neighbour.  Might be worth trying that.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

im due a delivery in the next day or 2 from kiddicare lol

luke on the way home yay


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

omg my dinner smells lush, im making a kara special lol

beans and sausage top with cheesy mash


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

I'm grumpy tonight, the first time since i have been pregnant.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

any reason why or just hormones?


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

My sis has peed me off and so has my boss

My boss says she has told me something and i swear she hasn't but how can you argue with that


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

oh annoying, i hate it when people **** me off, try not to let it bother you

how many weeks will you be when you start maternity?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

just changed my delivery to friday as im out and about again tomorrow, seeing my mum to finish shopping for hospital bag!


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

38 weeks i think


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

fair play hun, thats what i wanted to do then i changed to 36weeks and the rest well you know lol


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

place your bets ladies lol

guesses for kara and lukes baby

michelle - boy, 6.5 lb on 5th May
kara - girl, 6.9lb 1st may
Laura - girl, 7.1lb 3rd May
Ravan - girl, 5lb 14oz 28th April 
Claire - boy, 6lb 7oz - 24th April
Ffydd - girl, 6.4lb, 4th May
Pix - girl, 6lb 8oz 30th April


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Its only a date hun and maybe i won't make it but ideally i want to cos of money


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

loving the guesses girls lol

the money situation is proper ****, im not looking forward to going onto SMP this week


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

its terrible, money sucks


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yeah it sure is and me and luke were talking earlier and once payments end im gona try and find something part time i think but again that depends of tax credits too


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

place your bets ladies lol

guesses for kara and lukes baby

michelle - boy, 6.5 lb on 5th May
kara - girl, 6.9lb 1st may
Laura - girl, 7.1lb 3rd May
Ravan - girl, 5lb 14oz 28th April 
Claire - boy, 6lb 7oz - 24th April
Ffydd - girl, 6.4lb, 4th May
Pix - girl, 6lb 8oz 30th April
Sarah - girl 7lb 4 oz 2nd May

this is fun  

Sorry you are worrying Kara, hope when the time is right you find a job that suits


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

just quicky as really busy day 

place your bets ladies lol

guesses for kara and lukes baby

michelle - boy, 6.5 lb on 5th May
kara - girl, 6.9lb 1st may
Laura - girl, 7.1lb 3rd May
Ravan - girl, 5lb 14oz 28th April 
Claire - boy, 6lb 7oz - 24th April
Ffydd - girl, 6.4lb, 4th May
Pix - girl, 6lb 8oz 30th April
Sarah - girl 7lb 4 oz 2nd May
Popsi - boy 7lb 2oz 4th May


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

place your bets ladies lol

guesses for kara and lukes baby

michelle - boy, 6.5 lb on 5th May
kara - girl, 6.9lb 1st may
Laura - girl, 7.1lb 3rd May
Ravan - girl, 5lb 14oz 28th April 
Claire - boy, 6lb 7oz - 24th April
Ffydd - girl, 6.4lb, 4th May
Pix - girl, 6lb 8oz 30th April
Sarah - girl 7lb 4 oz 2nd May
Popsi - boy 7lb 2oz 4th May
Jule - boy 6lb 10oz 30th April


----------



## Ffydd (May 19, 2009)

This guessing is really exciting. Lol. We should do this for all of us! You hopefully won't have to guess mine's flavour though, I can't wait to find out (if they can). I'm so excitied for the scan tomorrow now, can't wait to see the little one again and also to tell people!! I can say in work now before the Easter holidays!! x


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Ffydd good luck for the scan today.  You'll be amazed in the change since last scan.


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Ffydd good luck for your scan looking forward to finding out what your having


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

place your bets ladies lol

guesses for kara and lukes baby

michelle - boy, 6.5 lb on 5th May
kara - girl, 6.9lb 1st may
Laura - girl, 7.1lb 3rd May
Ravan - girl, 5lb 14oz 28th April 
Claire - boy, 6lb 7oz - 24th April
Ffydd - girl, 6.4lb, 4th May
Pix - girl, 6lb 8oz 30th April
Sarah - girl 7lb 4 oz 2nd May
Popsi - boy 7lb 2oz 4th May
Jule - boy 6lb 10oz 30th April
Ebonie-Girl 6lb 13oz 29th april


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

morning all   was lovely to see and feel all the bumps at the meet.....and all the beautiful babies too.

Ebonie your Jack is wonderful,had me laughing all night! He was talking about football and asked me who I supported,I dont support anyone so I said Liverpool(andy and Taz support them) He said....they are rubbish,I support newcastle.....so I said I was born near newcastle and he gave me such a weird look and said.........Oh so your English lol I nearly choked on a chip lol a very bright amazing young man you have there,so funny.

Good luck today Ffydd

Hope you are all well.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

morning ladies just a quickie from me as im off to pic up my photos and then off shopping with my mum even though i just feel like staying in bed, i am shattered.

i heard jack chatting away to you, bless he is so lovely

i had an awful nights sleep, wee breaks, sexy dreams, stressing about getting my money from work and acknowlegment of what im owed and pains in my down below bits so i look and feel like **** today and my tooth ache is back. i sound like a right miserable cow but im not really just shattered atm. good news is my swab from last week is clear so no infection yay yay

right must dash yawn yawn. got to fill in my birth plan tonight and luke wants to cut the cord!well he said put it down and if he feels he cant he wont aww i love him so much

hope everyone is fine today in this crappy welsh weather


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

Kara Luke cant even watch you jab    hope he does cut the cord though,makes it a bit more special.(hope he doesn't faint  )


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

michelle - boy, 6.5 lb on 5th May
kara - girl, 6.9lb 1st may
Laura - girl, 7.1lb 3rd May
Ravan - girl, 5lb 14oz 28th April 
Claire - boy, 6lb 7oz - 24th April
Ffydd - girl, 6.4lb, 4th May
Pix - girl, 6lb 8oz 30th April
Sarah - girl 7lb 4 oz 2nd May
Popsi - boy 7lb 2oz 4th May
Jule - boy 6lb 10oz 30th April
Ebonie-Girl 6lb 13oz 29th april
Taffy - Girl - 6lb 14oz - 26th April (in the Harvester lol !!)


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

So funny what Jack said to you Ravan

kara hope you don't feel like poop all day

Hope luke does manage to cut the cord, that would be good.  I don't know if steve has thought of that, hes another squimish one lol

Well i have lost my mind, honestly it is so hard to concentrate and make my brain work lol.  Poor steve i must be driving him crazy.  

Yesterday i had the most bizarre conversation with my friend and in the end she just said that i had confused her lol.  thing was it made perfect sense to me pmsl


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

ravan it would be nice for luke if he does but its totally up to him, its gona be a crazy time for him thats for sure lol

taffy you better not be right, i dont wana have a baby there lol

mimi pmsl at your convo story lol

im still feeling feeling exhausted but now have 99% of the stuff for my hospital bag, pound shop is brill lol. i get very tried feet and legs now and walking becomes uncomfy after a while and the more i walk the more shooting type pains i get down below. gona chill now and just cook dinner and relax


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

michelle - boy, 6.5 lb on 5th May
kara - girl, 6.9lb 1st may
Laura - girl, 7.1lb 3rd May
Ravan - girl, 5lb 14oz 28th April
Claire - boy, 6lb 7oz - 24th April
Ffydd - girl, 6.4lb, 4th May
Pix - girl, 6lb 8oz 30th April
Sarah - girl 7lb 4 oz 2nd May
Popsi - boy 7lb 2oz 4th May
Jule - boy 6lb 10oz 30th April
Ebonie-Girl 6lb 13oz 29th april
Taffy - Girl - 6lb 14oz - 26th April (in the Harvester lol Grin!!)
Queenie - girl, 7lb 3oz, 25th April


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

list is now saved

luke is late again tonight boo boo and then he is off out to help a mate get his car ready so i can at least have full control of the tv lol


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

pmsl when i got home there were 14 parcels waiting for me.  Poor steve said i can't believe we are going to have a baby i never thought we would be buying this stuff, bless him

Kara glad you got most of your stuff


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

14 parcels lol bet it felt better than christmas


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

btw no jordon watching i have just realised its bloody wednesday


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

morning ladies

i have been awake since 5am well before tbh, luke left for work at 5am and i have been trying to get back to sleep but have given up and got up for a cuppa as mini ellard doesnt want mummy to sleep and is mega active, i know im gona be exhausted later so will try and sleep more then lol after lunch with a mate that is 

my tea is so nice, might nip on ebay see if there are any early morning bargains as ni doubt everyone is now in bed sleeping so no chat


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

big happy 1st birthday to sam 

ravan what a super year, heres to many more


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Happy 1st Birthday Sam   Hope that you have a very special day. Give him a big hug for me Ravan.  
That year seems to have flown - here's hoping that this time next year he has another little sibling    

Well today was the day that Morgan was due - seems a bit surreal that he has been here six weeks already!  

Kara - hope you managed to get back to sleep. 

Mimi - you make make laugh - you are the EBAY Queen - your poor postie lol!!
I think I'm glad I never got to start my mat leave before Teeny Taffy showed up as I think I would have been the same!  

Em - Jack is a real credit to you - lmao at his conversation with Ravan! 

The swaddling blankets are fab by the way - Morgan has one at night as he just kicks all the blankets off. The one I have is like a t-shirt material so he does not get too hot. 

Hope everyone has a lovely day - we are going shopping for a birthday present for my niece who is also 1 today then off to my mums to spend the day with my aunties.


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Happy Birthday Sam, your a big boy now woohoo

Taffy i'm not even on maternity lol, i'm supposed to be working

Kara get some rest later, mini ellard is a busy busy baby just like tiddly thomas but bigger lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

taffy yeah the swaddling blanket is t shirt stuff and lovely and soft too. wow 6 weeks already time is flying by. i did manage to get some more sleep not a lot though lol

mimi any parcels today? oh yeah just wait til tiddly is bigger, its impossible to sleep through the movements.i did all my ebay shopping in work woo hoo

off for lunch at  not sure im gona eat much seems i have a strange belly and then got to go and see boss later to get wages and speak to him abouta few things. luke wants me to stop driving but im hoping to push it for another week, bump now touches sterring wheel or his car and i have 1/2cm left before it touches the trucks one!


----------



## julespenfold (Jan 10, 2010)

Happy 1st Birthday Sam, Hope they are all spoling you rotten xxxx


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Happy Birthday Sam


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

lunch with my friend was lovely and i bumped into my pregnant neighbour, she is 7 weeks behind me and its her third and she said she has to have my mobile number cause she knows im home alone and is worried about me and if i need anyone, i was pmsl i told her if i did i would walk over to her house lol

went to work, male boss not there so chatted with the female boss and she had no interesting is discussing money issues etc or reading the letter so i just left it there and explain that i need everything in writing

my bump is sore today

how is everyone? where is everyone?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

ive had a little cry, my bump hurts and feel so sore and im getting more uncomfy by the day! i now feel a complete ****!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

anyone heard from ffyydd?


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

oh Kara sorry to hear your uncomfy....and teary - 
Its your hormones - but not long to go now, hang on in there girl it will all be worth it!


----------



## trickynic (Nov 3, 2009)

Hiya girls

Had a bit of a scare last night as I started bleeding  . Sent me into a right panic and thought it was game over. Luckily we already had a scan booked in for today and they've confirmed that everything is fine. Phew! The little ones are growing nicely - they are 22mm and 26mm!   The doctor wasn't too concerned about the bleeding and just told me to monitor it. To be honest, I think it has stopped now anyway. So we have been officially discharged from the IVF clinic! I felt quite sad leaving and had a lovely hug from Jodie. Have my 12 week scan booked in for 2 weeks!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

nic how scary and im glad all is well. i know bleeding is more common with twins. rest up as much as you can

taffy did you ever get sore uterus?


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Dont think I did - but I may not have noticed with everything else that was going on with me. 
Why dont you give your MW a call if you are worried hun?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

im not worried as such just hurting, its not a BH cause its just the top.. i have taken a couple of painkillers, hate doing it but i need to and im gona try getting on all fours maybe baby is in a funny position, i can feel baby's butt and legs right up where its sore....im getting kicked all the time


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

ooh kara bless you it must be uncomfy.  Maybe a quick call to mw will help she might be able to advise you

Nic hope bleeding has stopped

Taffy where did you get the swaddling blanket


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yeah the uncomfy stage is deffo here

mimi i got my swaddling blanket from boots, they are on sale lol


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Am i allowed to change the date on karas guessing please , Ive had 19th april in my head all day today  

Ravan.     I Could see he was giving u a earache   He really is a funny little man and boy do he talk as you have found out   

kara if your concerened hun it wont hurt just to see your midwife for a check up hun   I expect though because your frame is small your will have more aches and pains hun my niece did hope they ease for you soon    

Taffy how is little morgan hes beautiful hun  

Nic how scary for you hun  but so glad everything is fine keep ur feet and relax  

Happy birthday sam hope you have a lovely day . That year have gone so quick havent it  

big hugs to anyone i have missed


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

go for it hun, change the details and post lol

michelle - boy, 6.5 lb on 5th May
kara - girl, 6.9lb 1st may
Laura - girl, 7.1lb 3rd May
Ravan - girl, 5lb 14oz 28th April
Claire - boy, 6lb 7oz - 24th April
Ffydd - girl, 6.4lb, 4th May
Pix - girl, 6lb 8oz 30th April
Sarah - girl 7lb 4 oz 2nd May
Popsi - boy 7lb 2oz 4th May
Jule - boy 6lb 10oz 30th April
Ebonie-Girl 6lb 13oz 29th april
Taffy - Girl - 6lb 14oz - 26th April (in the Harvester lol Grin!!)
Queenie - girl, 7lb 3oz, 25th April

i was told i should expect more aches and pains due to my size so thinks its just that and everyone i speak to say this is the uncomfy stage and are surprise i havent been uncomfy before now


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

mimi i tried to find a link to boots but they are no longer on there unless its just me of course and remember you can always buy on ebay lol, im gona stick to one swaddling blanket well might get another as i have loads of shawls and beautiful hand made blankets to use aswel


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Michelle I had mine from TK max think it was £7.99, and it was an organinc one.  Gonna see how we get on with it, before I get another one.

Kara sorry your feeling uncomfy


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

hiya claire hows you? your ticker is flying by now. my swaddle blanket is organic too whatever thats means lol


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

michelle - boy, 6.5 lb on 5th May
kara - girl, 6.9lb 1st may
Laura - girl, 7.1lb 3rd May
Ravan - girl, 5lb 14oz 28th April
Claire - boy, 6lb 7oz - 24th April
Ffydd - girl, 6.4lb, 4th May
Pix - girl, 6lb 8oz 30th April
Sarah - girl 7lb 4 oz 2nd May
Popsi - boy 7lb 2oz 4th May
Jule - boy 6lb 10oz 30th April
Ebonie-Girl 6lb 13oz 19th april
Taffy - Girl - 6lb 14oz - 26th April (in the Harvester lol Grin!!)
Queenie - girl, 7lb 3oz, 25th April

Not long now kara


----------



## trickynic (Nov 3, 2009)

ichelle - boy, 6.5 lb on 5th May
kara - girl, 6.9lb 1st may
Laura - girl, 7.1lb 3rd May
Ravan - girl, 5lb 14oz 28th April
Claire - boy, 6lb 7oz - 24th April
Ffydd - girl, 6.4lb, 4th May
Pix - girl, 6lb 8oz 30th April
Sarah - girl 7lb 4 oz 2nd May
Popsi - boy 7lb 2oz 4th May
Jule - boy 6lb 10oz 30th April
Ebonie-Girl 6lb 13oz 19th april
Taffy - Girl - 6lb 14oz - 26th April (in the Harvester lol Grin!!)
Queenie - girl, 7lb 3oz, 25th April
Trickynic - boy, 7lb 5oz, 29th April


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

ebonie im liking your date lol, got my 36 week check up next week with the con and that could be the last time i see her. i never thought i would say this but i hope i dont go over now!

hows j today? fair play hun he is a credit to you

nic nice guess hun, you still off work?


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Yeah it's moving along nicely.  20 weeks scan soon too, never thought we'd get here.  I'm fine thanks, growing now too.  Room already to decorate now, so just need to decide on colour etc.

I thinks it made of organic cotton, not that that should make any difference.

Fingers crossed that it will be a last time you see your cons.  You feeling any better?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

you gona chose a colour after your scan? its so exciting. ave you been looking at nursery deco?

im feeling abit less achy now im chilling out and been on all fours which helps too. waiting for a mate to come and cook dinner! cause we always cook for him


----------



## Ffydd (May 19, 2009)

Hello everyone,

Sorry for the massive delay. Everything was great with the scan!!

Woke up with a terrible migraine yesterday, couldn't go in to work and couldn't keep anything down, was really worried I wouldn't be able to look at the screen in the scan or that the baby wasn't getting enough nutrients etc. 

Needn't have worried though, migraine went by the time I had the scan and me and Tim loved the experience. The baby is obviously doing well and even has a little tummy on it lol. Also it was wriggling and twirling, having a bit a party in there I think. It was amazing to see because we sort of expected it to be just lying there or floating around or something. 

Anyway, went back into work today feeling much better and finally able to tell people, which was lovely!!

Hope everyone is well xxx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

ffydd thats wonderful news about the scan not the head ache that is lol


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Oh Ffydd thats great about the scan.

Kara yeah will choose colour after scan, think we'll go for a neutral colour though and maybe get a border for the wall.  Glad your feeling better


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

there is some lovely nursery stuff out there, plenty to chose from


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Ffydd, great news on your scan

Kara, sorry you're feeling uncomfy hun.  Not too much longer now  

How are the happy shoppers?


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Kara been thinking of you most of the night, yes i didn't sleep again lol.  I read somewhere about calming the baby with mellow music, put headphones to your bump and see if this helps still your wriggler

Ffydd fab news hun

Claire not long now hun, we are doing neutral

Hi to everyone else


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Kara I been thinking about you too hun. I didnt get much sleep due to a hungry munchkin lol! 
Hope you are feeling better today - try and get into a comfy position and stay there and take things easy. 

Ffydd - congrats on your scan - great news. Hope your head is better

Mimi - how were your parcels? My swaddling came from mothercare and was about £14 - saw them cheaper but we needed it in a hurry as Morgan was kicking all his bedding off and getting cold at night (little monkey!)

Spooks lovely to hear from you - hope you and baby spooks are OK

Claire - hope you are ok

Miriam hows the moving going? 

Cath - how you feeling - hope you are doing ok.
Hello everyone I have missed


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Yeah Kara music is supposed to help.  If you play a certain type of music now, apparently when it's born and becomes agitated, but the same music on and it will have a calming effect.

Taffy glad Morgan has a good appetite.

Michelle yeah another week and I'll be halfway there.  Time has flown.  Hope your OK?

Ffydd hope the headache is better.

Suppose I should move my   and go to work.  I just couldn't get out of bed this morning,  never mind a lie in tomorrow if baby Reid lets me.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

morning ladies and thank you so much for all your thoughts

spooks nice to see you huni and yeah i hear BH are good practice

mimi no sleep again, its horrid when that happens

taffy is morgan getting hungier as he grows?

claire boo to work and i hope you get a lie in tomorrow

i slept most of the night well from 1130pm to 6am which is fab and hasnt happened for a while, uterus feels less sore atm but omg last night i had some very strong bh and baby was loving from side to side so much you could see bump changing over and over and it felt like there was a drill in my down below bits. mini ellard is active today and makes me jump sometimes so im just gona sit in bed and have a nice cuppa or 2 and then potter round the house, im not going anywhere today.
parcel has arrived from kiddicare with room thermometer a flash electric one that changes colour , a house safety kit and a lush toy that hooks of pram or car seat.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

if anyone is looking for a nursing chair i came across this as a good price

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Baby-Honor-Reclining-Glider-Nursing-Rocking-Chair_W0QQitemZ250603848945QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUK_Baby_Nursery_Furniture_ET?hash=item3a592744f1

/links


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Try the music thing kara it might sooth things for you.  i think anything is worth ago


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i will ave to buy some mellow music lol


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

the music i have really wouldnt work lol

ive been fine til ive eaten and now im a little uncomfy again...just running out of room i think


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Everything has been pushed up.  I was reading at your stage people usually only eat little and often because of that problem


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

oh yeah i can feel everything is up so high lol

how are you feeling today? hows work?


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

I'm shattered today, could do with going back to bed.  No chance got meeting with boss.

I'm finding eating quite uncomfy now, if i eat too much i am so uncomfy and restless

Not long now hun, only 4 weeks and baby ellard will be here


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

hopefully not more than 4 weeks lol

oh no meeting with boss doesnt sound like fun boo boo. when do you see con or mw next?


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

just popping on to say thankyou for Sams birthday wishes,cant believe hes now 1.

Hope your all well.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

ravan hope you and family had a lovely day...

well mil and sil have been to see me which stopped me doing what i was doing lol, ive been fixing the bath seal that should have been done in july, i rested all morning which was lovely and now im gona put baby's bedding away in the airing cupboard as i havent anymore room in the ottoman so need to sort what i need first, might put crib bedding in crib, cot stuff on etc etc. i still cant believe this is happening


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

damn the bag i have brought is not big enough to carry the stuff i need! i completely forgot that i will need a change of clothes and some pj's!think im gona have to get another bigger bag unless i can find a way of taking less and i am already taking the bare minimum!


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

what about a little wheely suitcase?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

you know what i have one but one of the handles came loose so i spent ages fixing it and then the bloody zip went! how annoying is that.

i have 2 small bags with the baby's stuff in and a bag for me plus i wana take my birthing ball and nursing pillow !


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

hmm, perhaps you'll be needing a larger suitcase, lol.  Does the ball deflate or will you have to take it as it is?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

no im gona deflate it and then pump it up when we are there partly to kill some time, the MW suggest thinking of ways to kill half an hour here and then while in early labour so this should be something to do lol

feels like my bag is never gona get packed lol


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Kara don't buy one i have a small wheelie suitcase i can lend you


----------



## trickynic (Nov 3, 2009)

Lovely scan photo Ffydd! Made me really excited about seeing mine in 2 weeks!

Kara - I have been back at work 2 weeks. Difficult at first but it definitely helps to keep the mind off obsessing over whether the babies are ok. We're referring to them as the BabyBells as our surname is Bellamy! Thankfully bleeding has stopped although I am still on constant knicker-watch! I really hope your baby comes soon Kara, you sound so uncomfortable


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

oh yeah please that will be a great help

i have the thermometer pluged in and the room now is perfect temp! i thought it was too cold just goes to show thermometer are worth it

any plans for the weekend mimi?

nic take it easy in work and if your finding it hard call in sick. loving what your calling your babies


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

When do you want suitcase hun

Going to swansea tomorrow and working sunday, got loads to do as end of year finances


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

soon would be good hun if thats ok?

you going shopping in swansea? your working alot of weekends boo boo


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Working this one and then next and that is it.  Staff are off on hols so me and boss are covering.

What bout i pop it in to you on monday i have to go to carmarthen court (for work) so will drop off after hun


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

sounds perfect, im home all day monday i think lol. thank you

i bet you cant wait to stop working weekend and well stop work full stop lol


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Work is so busy, it gets like that.  I had my confirmation of maternity leave today woohoo

Got to go shopping now chat later if not a sleep.  See you monday


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

wow your work is on the ball, i still have no confirmation of my maternity leave but should have it by next week!!!maybe lol

shopping yuck, try and rest. im gona cook dinner soon i think


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

My boss asked me today when I plan on going off.  She really was really off with me cause I said I didn't know and was planning on working as near to my due date as I could.  Don't know why she's so bothered as she wont get any cover for me.  Feel a bit annoyed as I've already told her I wont be taking the whole year off, and plan to come back in January, think if she carry's on I will be taking the whole year off.

Kara it can be any music, think it may help if it's music you enjoy too.  Baby Reid has been listening to Lostprophets, 30 seconds to mars and the police over the last few weeks.

Michelle hope work settles down for you.

I wish dinner would cook quicker, in hungry today (which makes a change)


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

hey claire legelly they are not allowed to question you when you are planning on starting maternity leave! 

i know baby likes rude boy but it doesnt make baby quiet, moving around does and a little bit of naughtie time lol

ive just brought a sleeping bag on ebay for the grand total on £2.99 delivered lol

we are having pie, mash and peas for dinner

poor luke is stressing that his car still isnt ready and he needs it back by next weekend at the very latest....time is going way too quick now


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Thats what I thought.  They were asking me for my matb1 form at about 10 weeks, the managers really don't have a clue.  But HR was really good when I spoke to them last week, as I wasn't sure about something in the policy.

I had some really strange feelings the other night when Rob had music on through the amp.  Think maybe he/she was head banging or something  .

Well more naughty time it is then  

I might have a look for some more sleeping bags.  We have 2, mum bought one and we were given one by one of her work friends.  Suppose we should have at least 3, one on, one in the wash and one ready to go.

Oh we just had lamb dinner and are about to go and meet friends in our local.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

claire have a nice time out

im only buying ones at bargain prices lol, i have so much bedding i thought what the heck i need to buy something, i was getting withdrawal lol 

you dont need to tell them til your 25 weeks hun

you could well me feeling your baby, how exciting


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Hi everyone

Not keeping up very well on here - Nic, glad the bleeding has stopped and babybells are doing well.

Ffydd, glad your scan went well, great pic!

Hope Morgan is doing well Taffy

Ravan, hope Sam had a fab birthday

Mimi, sounds like you have a busy weekend, hope you get some relaxing time too

Claire, have a good evening out, sounds like you can tell your boss to bog off with the questions

Kara, hope mini ellard doesn't keep you awake tonight, sorry things are getting uncomfy


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

sarah its hard keeping up, i only manage cause im online lots and lots cause i have no work yay


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

it's lovely that this is a busy list  
bet you are really glad to be done with work


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

best thing i did was finish work when i did.


----------



## Ffydd (May 19, 2009)

Nic, that's so cute calling them the baby bells, we call ours the jelly baby, it really looked like one at 8 weeks. We're going to but a little something for the baby tomorrow, just a little cuddly toy or something, to make it feel more real. I'm so excited!! x


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Oh Ffydd thats lovely.  I'll warn to once you start there's no stopping

Kara hope you get some sleep tonight.

Right I'm off to bed now to much socialising this evening, and a busy morning planned car hunting.


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

hello ladies hope you and bumps/babies are all well ...ravan sorry ive missed that it was sams birthday hope he had a lovely day ...give him a big  kiss of maia   im still moving stuff because we are just doing it in bits its taking ages good job we have till thur to give keys back


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Miriam, that's fab, hope your house move is going well. 

Kara, hope you slept better last night? Or was mini ellard doing sommersaults?  

Nic, lovely name for your twins hun


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

kara hope you got some sleep last night.

mini, claire, nic ffydd hope your all well and bumps are growing well

taffy hope you are morgan are well

miriam hope the move goes well

raven hope sam had a good birthday

em bet j is looking forward to his easter hols.

popsi hope you and princess are well


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

morning ladies how is everyone?

thanks  for the sleep wishes and i did sleep much better after mini ellard had calmed down lol.

claire is so right ffydd, once you start shopping there really is no stopping. i only have one small toy to go on car seat for our little one! 

nic hope your managing to get a little rest over the weekend or do you work?

miriam moving really sucks, will you be free wednesday to come to cardiff?

mimi happy shopping today

cath hope your well huni, see you soon i hope

queenie and laura thanks for popping on in here


----------



## trickynic (Nov 3, 2009)

No work for me thankfully on weekends! 

What time and where are you meeting up in Cardiff on Weds? I might be able to pop out in my lunch hour or see you after work?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

it will probably be 130ish at maybe the toby in whitchurch, well is it classed as whitchurch? i need to confirm details on monday once i know i can use lukes car as im skint and at least this way i dont have to pay for fuel as its a company car


----------



## trickynic (Nov 3, 2009)

ah shame, I won't be able to make it as I need I work in town and need to get back to work at 2pm   Nevermind, I'll come to the next Sarn meet.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

ive had a lovely afternoon, first i went through babys hospital bag and yeah no change i have everything lol, then looked in the drawers at all the lovely little clothes i have and decided that if any bargain bundles come up on ebay fro 3 to 6 months maybe i should buy them while i can lol....yeah im lost the plot i know and for the past couple of hours ive been gardening, its a stunning day and luke did the heavy stuff while i weeded and collected junk so tip trip tomorrow and hopefully get some grass seed to put down

girls i think i have to be nesting now! my ticker is now within scary time lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

morning ladies

how is everyone? seems very quiet here and im gona have to get up and get dress as we are off to the tip!

didnt sleep well at all so feel pretty shattered, tossing and turning with mini ellard tucked up in my tummy is not easy..just purchased a mirror on ebay for the car to view the baby as i cant turn off front air bag. got a couple more bids ending tomorrow, cheap maternity joggers well yoga pants but they are dirt cheap and cheaper than tescos and i want some comfy to come out of hospital in. 
omg my ticker is flying down and the nerves are kicking in not so much about labour but about everything. its very very exciting and even though i know you cant know when its gona happen i would love to know lol. just think this baby has gone from a little tiny egg in a dish where lyndon then picked up the sperm and injected it in and soon its gona be our son or daughter.....jeez how do i still find this so mind blowing. 

mimi  hope your not working too hard and did some lovely shopping

cath,claire, nic, ffydd how are you girls?

hey to all the mummies


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

very quiet here, hope everyone is ok

ive been for a lovely walk on fresh water west beach, it is such a beautiful place and it was busy too.shattered now but baby deffo liked the walk.

gona sit down and chill for a bit now


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

It is quiet here! Im just popping in quick to say hello.... 
We have been out to the pub for Sunday lunch and then to visit the in-laws this afternoon. 
Hope everyone else is having a lovely day  
x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

sounds lovely taffy

hope morgan is well. i am hoping to come to cardiff on wednesday so keep an eye on the meet up thread


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Morgan is doing just great - Thanks ! 
Just hoping he has put on some more weight when the HV comes tomorrow   
Wednesday is good for me at the moment  
x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

snap wednesday if good for me atm lol

im shattered gona chill for a bit

glad morgan is doing well and im sure HV will be very happy


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

oh **** balls and ********

just found out the drift day that we are going to is 2 full days!!!!!****ty poop poop. i have to go as i dont wana not be with luke so does anyone knnow where i can get a lightweight folding chair


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Kara i'll bring one tomorrow


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

aww thank you hun, much appericated. i will look after it

how are you? did you get much shopping yesterday?


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Too tired hun i have found i can't walk around much now


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

getting heavier now and your energy is going, rest as much as you can which isnt always easy

hows the sleep?


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

crap even woese now with the hour lol, i just woke up an hour earlier lol

I'll catch up tomo, going to have a bath and chill

Nite nite


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

snap lol on all accounts

i tend to get fluid retention in the night and wake up with big uncomfy creases all over my body where the sheet is all crumpled lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

morning

how are you all?

jeez i wish i could lie in, was awake before luke and then rex came up for a cuddle and has a bad poor and to make matters worst i only have 3 tea bags lol


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Well Morgan has certainly turned a corner with his feeding..... he gained 9.5 oz today and is now 7lb 7oz  
I am so chuffed. The mixed feeding is a bit of a potch - and it can be pain in the butt expressing - but it is doing the trick so we will stick at it  
Saw a different HV today as mine was on holiday - she was really lovely too. 
They do baby massage in the clinic and so we are gonna start when Morgan is 12 weeks - so beginning of May. All exciting stuff.

Hope everyone else is ok 
x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

thats wonderful news hun and you must be chuffed to bits woo hoo, morgan is growing very quick now

i plan on post natal mother and baby yoga and baby massage, they do a 6 week course for £30 which seems good

TMI i have notice my bowel habits changing! 

im doing some more housework FFS lol


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

You are defo nesting hun - maybe baby ellard will be here in time for the Sarn meet lol!


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Taffy, woo hoo for Morgan's weight gain hun that's brilliant.

Kara & Mimi, how was your sleeping last night?


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Taffy fab news on the weight gain hun, well done for perservering with the bf

Laura what is sleep lol

Kara nice to see you today


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

sleep hahahahahahaha NOT !

mimi nice to see you too, maybe next time it can be for longer

i had a bad pain on my left side, stabbing and hurting, got in a right flap thinking id lost my house keys and this made the pain worst WTF LOL


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

taffy that is great news about morgan. well done morgan

kara hope you are well today sorry to hear about the lack of sleep

mini hope you are not working too hard and managing to get some rest.

hi to all mummies and mummies to be.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

morning ladies

quiet here lately! are you all busy working ?etc etc

hope everyone is ok?

im hoping to crash back out for an hour cause im shattered, been awake most of the night seems mini ellard has decided to get into a very odd position and its hurting! had a really upset tummy last night, everything i ate went straight through me! weird or what

hoping to go and see my mum later and hoping little one moves over a little cause im limping!

another horrid day but at least its not snow!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

iwill find out thursday if mini ellard is engaged ! i said to luke last night you watch this baby come early lol just hope not for at least another 2 weeks as im busy lol, spooks did you get any pre labour signs?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

maybe i just have picked up a bug will see how things go today

we are going to silverstone, im gona take the number of the nearest hospital and take my bag and notes just incase, of course if it happens before then i wouldnt go lol.

movements are very strong so im not in any way concerned just uncomfy, baby feel big lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

oh still very surreal.

im small too and mini ellard's little feet actually kick my boobs. i know baby was 5/5 so not engaged at all at 34 +4. my bump shape has changed and is wider even luke notice!! whcih was a shock lol

im gona have to food in a sec and see if that stays, my main concern is if food is going straight through me how am i getting the goodness from it

i like the idea of puking and then having minutes, yeah minutes to go lol

have a nice day spooks, i should really get **** in gear


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Kara hope you get stomach sorted one way or the other.

Spooks hi nice to hear from you

Taffy how is morgan and hope you are doing well

Hi to everyone else

I'm knackered today, i slept a little better but feel worse for it lol can't win 

Got mw tomorrow, got a few niggly things to ask her

Have a nice day everyone, going bowling this afternoon.  What a life in crown court one day bowling the next lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

very varied lol

hope your mw answers your questions so good luck and its great you had a better night

i have to go out at 1pm cant be arsed!


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Kara, I hope you are feeling ok and have managed to eat something.  

Mimi, what were you doing in crown court??  Sorry I might have missed something with all the chatting in here.  Hope you manage to get some proper sleep soon.

Hi Spooks


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

ready brek was a no no but have manage to eat stuff since yay yay

better go and make my lasange!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

in case im not on later

mimi good luck with mw and hope you results come back ok

im having a massive amount of bh today and this niggling pain is now more painful at times!


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Evening ladies

I need some advise.  I'm having a few issues at work, they don't seem to realise that they need to either give me less visits a day or less complicated ones.  But they're giving me even more than before, and I'm really struggling at the moment.  I have asked them not to give me certain things, but it seems to have gone unheard.  If things don't get easier,  I'm going to end up having to going off on the sick, which is something that I don't want to.  How do I address this without coming across as a pain in the **** and a slacker?

Oh Kara sounds like things are starting to move along and baby is getting into position.

Hope everyone else is OK


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

claire write them a letter this covers you and them and its easier to hand over a letter then if nothing is sorted you will have to go sick


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

claire could you speak to someone in hr who could advice you on how to approach your boss. hope things things get sorted for you.  

mini good luck with mw hope results are ok

kara hope bh ease for you

miriamand maia hope the move is going well

raven and sam hope you are both well

taffy hope morgan is doing well

em how is j enjoying his easter hols

popsi how is princess


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i think BH now are good as they prep the uterus

my mum told me all her birth stories today, emotional!


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Thanks ladies, think I will say again tomorrow that I'm finding certain things difficult, and then if things don't improve will phone HR to see what they recommend.  If that doesn't work then, will take a few weeks off.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

let us know how you get on, just tell them you have been told not to do certain things

have you had a risk assement? i never did


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

dinner calls

will be back later

gona watch one born every minute later


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Yeah they did that over Christmas, not that it was of any use.  It's just that there is a huge difference between what other pregnant ladies are doing and what they have me doing.  Seeing consultant next week so will say that he has advise me on not doing certain things.  Maybe that will help.

It's the last one tonight


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Claire my boss seems to be giving me more things to do as well

The others have given you really good advice.  One thing though get a letter from con and this should do the trick

Laura i was supporting someone in crown court, quite a big case but that is all i can say i'm afraid

Kara hope things settle for you and lets pray for sleep

Hi to everyone else


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

sleep would be nice wouldnt it

i packed my case today and thank you its a perfect amount of room

what time is your mw tomorrow?


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Glad the case worked out at least you only have one bag now lol

MW appointment is 10.40


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

one case and a hold all for baby lol 

its good its early. will you get your result from the test last week?


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Mimi, good luck with mw tomorrow.

Kara, woo hoo great that your bag is ready!!

Claire, I've PM'd you with some advice on your work situation


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

I thought they would have sent it to me but hopefully mw can find out tomorrow


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

isure they would have called if there was any problem thats what they told me with urine tests that were sent away, fingers crossed hun

she should be able to pull it up on the computer


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Yeah thats what i thought but you know what withybush is like hun


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

is that where you go to see your mw?


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

No where i had my test, they've most probably lost my results lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yeah your probably right lol 

my heart scan details were on computer ready for mw yet i heard nothing!

think i need some choc cake and gona watch some tv


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

dont think i will be back til the morning so night night and hope sleep doesnt evade us


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

good luck with midwife mimi hope you manage to get a good nights kip soon ...least you are prepared for the sleepless nights lol kara i think you are going to go early


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

morning ladies

how is everyone?

early, my mum said i might too lol but not too early....please not at silverstone lol

i did sleep better but still got up alot, i found a change of sheet helped!! no creasing. i really need to get **** in gear at itv are coming between 12 and 1 !


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Glad you slept better hun.  Is Lucy coming today


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

did you manage to sleep? i think i was that exhausted everytime i got up i managed to get almost straight back to sleep

no lucy works for the BBC and this is ITV. so i dont know them which will be harder and of course clothes wise is limited lol


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

do it naked,be proud of your bump


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

now theres an idea lol but it would have to be on after 9pm then


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

And the camera man wouldnt know where to look


----------



## marieclare (May 10, 2008)

Let us know when it will be on kara... I can get itv wales still on sky lol. i always sneakily change it over from the english one when dh not looking.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

will do girls

mimi you must have left for your appointment, hope it goes well and you ask your mw all you want to


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

good luck mimi...ooh and single figures 97 days to go


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i now have my eyes closed to my ticker! lol

woo hoo 97 days thats bloody not long at all


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

I'll remind you......24 days,just 24,yep thats all 24 days


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

na na na na na not listening to you lol 

omfg that means the very very most it is, is 34 days.


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

sorry i know you didn't want reminding but omg only 24 days to go. can't believe how quick the time as gone.

mini hope app went well


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

queenie your as bad as ravan lol cant believe its so soon

had an upset tummy again and heart burn i thnk!


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

if you get lots of heart burn it means baby has lots of hair.

i think baby will arrive before your due date. if baby arrives next week you will have to text me when i'm in spain


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

mimi said that about the hair....maybe i am carrying a little monkey lol

yeah queenie i will text you


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

well if you are it is def a cheeky one.

my friend had a little boy recently and she had terrible heartburn and he had a mop of dark hair.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i wonder alot of baby will have dark hair and skin like luke and its not long til we find out


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

claire have you spoken to your boss today about your issues?

i wish luke was home....not even sure what time he is coming home!


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

MW appointment went well, no diabetes yeh

I did have to have bloods for the liver thing as my feet have started itching.  I find out next week

Baby fine though she said very strong reactive heartbeat

Hope everyone is ok

Kara hows the heartburn

Is it me that has 97 days left lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yay thats great news.

well its you with 96 days left lol how mad is that

heartburn is coming and going and feel sick and had another tummy upset, will mention it to con tomorrow


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

I had a dicky tummy today, but ok now

Heartburn is nasty get some gaviscon in, i drink it lol

How mad 96 days i hadn't even looked lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i had it since sunday! i just think its clear out lol

i will take some after dinner cause it seems to be after food, cant complain ive only had one bit for a few days before

lol im like you and didnt take much notice of my ticker til that naughtie ravan pointed it out. 

omg are you finding that now its going quick?


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Yeah it seems to be flying now

I was advised to take it after food, but i get bad heartburn even after a drink lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

oh you must have bad heart burn, yuck


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Terrible, but part and parcel hun i could have worse lol

Hows the tummy


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

mini glad mw app went well

kara good luck for con app tomorrow.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

tummy is yucky

queenie cheers

i hope mini ellard is maybe engaged tomorrow

luke on way home and not a happy bunny, work and car trouble!


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Good luck with con app

I'm off for a bath, speak later


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

have a nice soak

im cooking dinner that will probably be ruined by the time like gets home


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Paypal emailed me to say i have nearly reached my limit, cheeky b*stards didn't know i had a limit


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i didnt know there was a limit either well i have never reached it lol


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Just goes to show how much i have spent lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

big spender, i think i did it over a longer period as i never had 40 awaiting parcels, plenty of recycling for you

my dinner smells lovely


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Ooh what you having

Not many parcels left now lol only about 9


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

only 9 lol

steak, onion rings and pot wedges

off for a soak


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Kara I did say that I found a patient really difficult today.  Couldn't talk to my boss as she is off till next week, and don't really want to discuss it with her deputy.

Had blood results back today everything is fine, and have a very low risk for Downs syndrome.

Michelle they've never told me about a limit.  I just have it coming out of my back account, so as long as there's money in it then you can spend as much as you like.  Or thats what I thought.

A week today we get to see baby Reid again, that has come around so quick.  Wonder if we will be able to see what the flavour is.

Hope everyone is OK?

Oh Kara well done on the interview.  Mum said she likes your nursery.


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Claire i thought that to, but its something to do with new accounts and linking a bank account or something.  I've sorted it now lol, god i would get withdrawals hun

Ooh only a week how lovely, i get to see tiddly thomas next wek too, at con appointment


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Yeah a week, cant believe it's come around so quick.  Hoping to see my con as well next week, and not his reg, as I have some questions I want to ask him.

They've even started a sweep in work to guess the flavour  

How are you felling?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

claire hope you get to speak to your boss soon, if not go sick for sure. wow next week, time is flying for us all

mimi glad you sorted you limit lol and wow you get to see baby again next week, wish tenby had a better scan machine lol


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

hello just a quick one hope all you ladies are ok  

Claire there is a works issues board on ff. You have to ask permsission to get in . But hopefully someone will let you know the way to go on this hun . I hope you get it sorted


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

good thinking batman lol, em hows j ?

i pm'd a mod and they sorted access to the works issue board

im hoping to get a letter tomorrow regarding the letter i gave work last week!!!!


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

j is good kara he is over my sisters He wanted to sleep over there with my neice its very quiet here  

Thats good hun hope you can get some good advice . and that you get the letter you want soon xxx

Hope you are feeling ok ?
Im of to work soon   i better get ready to go   Night Night xxxxxxxxx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

night night, glad j is ok, bet its very weird when he is not home

im gona log off and chill out before bedtime


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

Claire If you needed to ask a question to the legal team on FF you need to fill out this form to gain access http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/component/option,com_contact/task,view/contact_id,1/Itemid,159/
But hoping that they sort themselves out for you sooner than later


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

morning ladies. 

yep its 5am and i have been awake for hours, i just needed tea and to stop tossing and turning.woke up cause i was uncomfy and then started thinking about how rex is gona be when we leave him next weekend and then started to worry about it!!!why i dont know cause he will be fine. just as im dropping back off to sleep the left sided aches and pains start up so i have given in and got up and me and rex and cuddled up on the sofa lol, might even take a look at ebay


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

morning ladies hope all is well.

Hope you managed to get back to sleep Kara


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Hi claire don't know your prob with work and hard to read back on phone but have u spoken to union and hour.I've had lots of probs in work and gone to them and the union in particular has been very helpful.I know u work for same organisation as me.if u want I can email u my mobile no and I can text u


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

hiya

i did manage some more sleep but feel pretty crap now!


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Kara - hope you are feeling better soon - try and take it easy if you can - not long left to go now  
Hope your appt goes well today. 

Mimi - glad you dont have the GD, and hope your other tests come back ok.  

Miriam - hope the move has gone ok 

Claire - hope you manage to sort out your work problems. Bet your looking forward to your scan. 

Spooks - hi 

Ravan - hope your viewing goes well today

Well I got paid today - and somehow my maternity pay is more than usual.... not sure how that works! 
What they have paid me is correct according to the letter they sent me - but they havent yet managed to adjust it for the fact that my maternity leave started a month early so who know what I should've got lol.... oh well thats a job for next week. 

I need to get on with the housework - we are expecting lots of family and visitors over Easter, which is lovely - but my living room looks like an explosion in a toy and baby clothes factory 

x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

cheers taffy

hope the housework isnt too bad, i have decided to do none today! but then i dont have people coming lol

i wish i didnt have to go to my appointment as i feel like just vegging out of the sofa, i have a bad belly and feel sickie plus the weather is so so crap. yep im a moaner today


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Hi all

Kara good luck with appointment

Taffy hope house cleaning went well lol.  My itching isn't that bad i think i am being neurotic but better to be safe than sorry


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Just popping in to say Hi, hope you are all ok


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

hiya pix huni

mimi deffo better to be safer than sorry. check everything and anything that is a concern

sorry i sounded like a miserable cow earlier, just tired and a little ****** off with non related issue!!!and im feeling very over emotional about things and luke is stressed out big time with work again and he doesnt like to tell me and worry me etc etc etc

got my smp all £122.02 of it, no letter! anyway the important part is appointment went well, baby is in perfect position for birth, back to the left, head down and is now 3/5 engaged so it could be days or weeks, we joked it would be sunday/monday lol. loose bowels are the bodies natural way of having a clear out! my fundal height it now 36cm (im growing quicker) so going from the chart baby could weigh around 7lb now.....this is only a guess from the graph as they cant be that exact im sure!

mw commented as soon as she touched my tummy that there is no room left


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Ooh kara great news how exciting hopefully not too long now.could be bout 8lb then if u go to term


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i dont think i trust the graphs tbh, surely if they thought baby was getting big they would do a growth scan but who knows lol. baby feel very strong i know that lol


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Ooh I'm sure bet it feels like it is punching u now rather than a gentle tap lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

oh yeah no more gentle taps, mini ellard even kicked the mw hard. i can feel full lenght of babys foot and see it now


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

That's mad isn't it.hope u r still preg when we meet u can get your belly out again and we can all look.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

your bonkers lol

i would love to see you all again before but even im not sure im gona make it, im even walking like a cowboy now


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Lol that's funny bet its like a grapefruit now between your legs


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

biggest thing ive had between them lol 

my mind is so dirty but im off sex totally too!!!shocking i know


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Ooh crikey kara bet you'll be off it for a while after aswell....


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

oh crikey i think so jule.i asked the mw what size head the baby head and she laughed her head off. i so hope she is there when the time comes she has a wicked sense of humour


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Yes be nice to have someone light hearted to get you through it especially if it drags on a bit.have u started rasberry leaf


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Wow how exciting kara, really pleased for you


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

thanks mimi, you ok?

yeah jule i like a good laugh at the most inapproiate times, it helps me alot. im not gona bother with the raspberry leaf tea or anything , i was but im gona leave it all to mother nature


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

I'm not feeling well today, indigestion is bad and i think i've had a growth spurt cos ribs are painful.  Just going to have a bath and see if that helps


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

aww mate its horrid when you feel ****. could you see your gp for something else for the indigestion?

are you sitting up straight? put a pillow behind your back and stetch as much as possible, it might help


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Ooh kara there good u r.good luck.
Mimi hope the bath eases the pain for you.


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

I can't complain this is the first time i have felt unwell lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

gona try my tens machine tomorrow maybe

do you think i should try the tea? im hoping the BH have prepare my uterus well

oh you can lol ive been really lucky but felt like crap tomorrow


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Try the tea its supposed to help, ask jules about it


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Don't know kara all I can say is that everyone who has taken it has had fairly quick laours which havemt lasted for days and days


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i read something about it can prepare your womb and some say make you go early !

maybe i will get some, not sure as yet. my friend started it at 37 weeks and went over due and was in labour 26 hours then a c section!


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Only u can decide maybe have a read the only thing is its not researched for labour so it really is word of mouth really.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

mw spoke about it at antenatal along with pineapple, sex and nipple stimmulation and something else but cant rememberlol


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Oh never heard nipple stimulation lol wot that supposed to do?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

it can bring on labour but you have to only do one at a time or it can cause baby distress and you need to do it for 3 hours a day.....******** to that i say


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Ooh right that is quite a lot tho isn't it 3 hrs daily!!!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

surely anyone would get bored with that lol


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Well would have thought so and sore surely


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

My goodness you can talk.

Jule I'm gonna see what it's like when I go back after my annual leave (am off next week).  If the same will sit down with manager and discuss it.  If nothing improves will then go to HR and talk to union too, see what they advise.  It just annoys me that there is such a difference between bases of what they expect pregnant staff to do.

Kara deffo sounds as if you will go earlier than later.

Michelle sorry your feeling under the weather today.  Hope you feel better soon.

Hope everyone else is OK


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

kara glad app went well.

mini sorry your not feeling well hope the pain eases.

hi to all on this thread hope you are all well.


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

mimi hope your feeling better today,and no pain.    

Kara 23 days! lol

morning all


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

oops change that Kara 22 days


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Feeling heaps better today thanks, think i had a growth spurt and everything felt heavy.  Thanks girls


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

morning ladies

ravan sshh lol you are barking mad and i do love you

mimi glad your feeling better, you are gona have **** days now, your almost in the third uncomfy trimester

claire bet your glad to be off work

where is nic and ffydd?

i slept much better last night thank god as i was a right grumpy cow yesterday. have a lovely chat with luke about everything really. i think we are both on tenterhooks about mini coming, i like control and this is one thing that there is no control over at all. baby will come when baby wants lol. last night mini felt like she/he was vibrating in my tummy, never had that feeling before, you could see it too!

off to my parents later for dinner with the family which will be very nice


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

bump update

pic is a few days old and it does feel like im growing by the day lol


----------



## trickynic (Nov 3, 2009)

Great pic Kara   I just caught the end of your interview on the news the other night - I felt really emotional!

Hope everyone else is ok. I'm finding it hard to catch up on here so sorry if I have missed any major news. All is ok this end. I have a proper bump now! So much so that people were asking me if I was pregnant! Lucky I am otherwise that could have been quite embarrassing! Have had a bit more spotting over the past week but not too concerned. I have my 12 week scan on Wednesday and can't wait to get it done. Tiredness and nausea getting a little better. I went out last night for the first time since Christmas! It was a work do and although I wasn't drinking, I managed to last until 11.30pm which I thought was pretty good, especially as there were a LOT of drunk people there. My friend in work is 3 weeks ahead of me so we went together. It's been really nice sharing the pregnancy with her actually. Everyday, we email each other with Pregnancy Symptom of the Day - this week it was itchy nipples! LOL.


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Looking great Kara! wow 22 days, Ravan you are v funny!

Mimi, glad you are feeling better

Glad to hear Morgan is doing well Taffy

Claire hope you have a nice rest from work and manage to sort things out soon

Nic, glad you are ok - best of luck for Wednesday 

Ffydd, Cath, Miriam and Maia hope you are all well

Have a nice easter all


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

nic lovely to hear from you and its great you have a friend to share your pregnancy with. the itchy nips get worst lol. you need to start taking bump pics, i have take them each week and its lovely to look back over. sorry to hear about the spotting. wow your scan is wednesday, its seems to be going so quick

sarah - ravan is so so not funny lol, thanks for the lovely compliment


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Wow Kara fab pic.  I think your going to go earlier rather than later.

Nic glad things are OK with you, and that symptoms are settling.  Good luck for your scan on Wednesday.

Michelle glad your feeling better.

Didn't sleep very well last night, woke up feeling very short of breath and took a while to settle back down.  Not sure what that was.  Well as of 4pm I'm officially on holidays till next Sat and I cant wait.  Bubs is mega active since I got in from work, think he/she knows a rest is coming.  We're off to pick up some paint for the baby's room (as B&Q has on offer on Dulux paint bogof) later and then a relaxing night in front of the tv I think.

Hope everyone else is OK?


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

Kara just making sure you know the big day is coming......with or without your consent


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

claire what colour are you going for? seems the sleepless nights are now heading your way!

ive just had a lovely soak in the bath and now im gona make some lists as i feel the need to get more organised. i have a busy week this week, tuesday seeing a friend, wednesday mw, thrusday carmarthen mini meet if still on, friday/sat/sun going away, monday rex is being groomed then i wanted blitz the house!

ravan i am gona be texting you whatever the time lol nah sod that im gona phone you lol


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Kara we're gonna go for 2 different shades of creams I think and then add in bright colours as the accessories.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

aww claire sounds lovely, its so exciting when the nursery starts coming together.

i so need to have a good clean before baby comes lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

poop luke just called and there are 3 hour tail backs heading towards pembrokeshire, he went to work to sort paper work while no one else is there


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Hi everyone

Just finished work so pooped.

Claire cream is nice thats what i am doing

Kara glad you had a better night

Nic glad your ok

Sarah hope you are ok

Queenie i hope you are having a good hol

Taffy hope you and morgan are well

Hi to everyone i have missed

No news my end, work work bloody work


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

boo boo to work mimi hope your gona get some time off this weekend, you must be getting exhausted

claire hope you got your paint

hey girls hope your gona post nursery pics

dinner at my parents was looking and my nieces and nephews felt baby kicking, little niece didnt like it at all, her face was a picture. i ate more in one go than i have for ages and ages just goes to show i have more room now baby has dropped. feel pretty shattered though


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

They didn't have the colour that we wanted, so only got gloss and first coat has gone on this evening.  So a trip to homebase tomorrow I think, to see if they have the 2 colours that we want.

Kara & Michelle get plenty of rest


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Hello

I've only read back 2 pages so probably have missed loads. Is everyone ok?

Kara, amazing bump pic. You look really well!


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

claire I think I saw that B&Q had Dulux 2.5L paint on bogof just for this weekend only


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

fab pic kara that is a fine looking bump.lol

mini i hope you are getting some rest now

taffy hope you are morgan are well

claire hope you manage to get the paint you want.

hi raven, sam, miriam, maia, em and j hope your all enjoying your easter weekend


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Thanks Shelly, we saw that too.  They only had one of the colours that we wanted, so we're off to home base as they have 20% of their paint and fingers crossed that they have the both colours.

Hope everyone is OK this morning?


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Morning everyone
Claire hope you get the right paint in homebase.  At least they have got 20% off at the mo, prob not quite as good as bogof but still a good deal.

KAra lovely picture bump is certainly growing, are you getting nervous yet for labour or havent you really thought about it? lol im sure you have you seem to haver thought about everything else.

Mimi hope you are feeling better now.
Hi taffy and morgan, miriam and maia, ravan and sam, popsi and princess, emma and j and anyone else ive missed out


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Kara yeah i'm getting exhausted now, only one weekend after this and back to normal and i have a week off in may sometime

Jules hope you ok

Claire hope you get the paint

Hi to everyone, in work so a bit busy chat later


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi Mimi, don't work too hard!!


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

I'll try not to lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

thanks laura, queenie and jule. yeah labour is now entering my mind more and more. im more nervous about when than the actual labour well kinda

claire hope you managed to get your paint

mimi bet you cant wait to stop this weekend working. you need to rest says me who doesnt well didnt lol

AFM i had a restless night, woke up with really bad breast pain, think i was laying on my boob or something. got up and went to town to get some bit and a chain and pad lock for our back gate, went for breakfast, had a lovely full breakfast and on the way home i started to feel very hot and bothered and got up and was sick! feel abit exhauster now so gona chill on sofa and do nothing. having lots of BH but not worth timing them and baby is moving around so very much it hurts sometimes. yet its the nicest hurt ever lol
i cant see me getting everything done in the house i want done now tbh so take note ladies get things done before 37 weeks lol. we are off to chester tomorrow to pick up lukes car

hey i have reached a major   today is consider term. omg its amazing


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

congrats on reaching term kara.


----------



## Ffydd (May 19, 2009)

congrats Kara,

How are you feeling about the birth? Hope you are well x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

cheers girls

hey ffydd how are you?

ive read alot on births etc etc and i tried my tens machine out last night which was interesting, could only put it on level 2 and i think there are 15 levels for pain relief

im been chilling on the sofa all afternoon and whenever i get up i get BH's and i have an upset tum still, thought it was ok cause yesterday no loose bowels but back today.


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Ooh Kara sorry you were sick earlier.  Hope the chilling out on the sofa has helped.  Are you taking your hospital bag with you tomorrow to Chester just in case? Do you think mini ellard will make an early appearance?


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

wow kara anything now on then is normal god now you are here it seems like time has gone so quickly


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

dunno maybe mini ellard will show up early - you watch me go well over now lol, from now on bag is in the car if i go further than a couple of hours from home. think thats safer


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

phew, good. Are you feeling better this evening?

It's dead quiet on here this evening, everyone I think is enjoying their Sat night.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yeah they have lifes lol

i feel ok, having lots of BH  and back ache but thats ok as they are pretty irregular.


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

watch out for shooting pains in your butt kara thats how my labour started   cant believe how quick everyones tickers are going times flying by i cant believe maias going to be 1 in just over 2 weeks shes getting 2 more teeth and can walk about 8 steps now


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

hiya all 

quiet here again today

miriam omg i will wait out then lol

well been to cheshire and back and im knackered, again lots of BH and shooting pains and baby feels like its corkscrewing my bits! ouch


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Ouch, Kara that sounds painful, lol.

Miriam, that's lovely that Maia is almost walking. I can't believe she's soon going to be 1.


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Kara thats nice lol, im sure that feeling will get sharper as time goes on.

Miriam will you be at the next meet.  Bet Maia has grown loads since we saw her last and walking. Bet you cant believe she is nearly one time goes so quickly.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

miriam not long at all til maia's birthday, 19th? amazing how fast that year has gone, bet even quicker for you

jule i am sure your right

ive been chilling, watching crappy tv. waiting for takeaway, we are having a treat, its been a very very expensive day what with lukes car etc etc so whats another £20 ish. 
time is ticking on and nerves are very much kicking in!!!!!!!!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

morning ladies

hope your having a good bank holiday, how are you all?

ive had my worst night yet, i hardly slept a wink. our friend has let us down and now im not sure how im gona get to sliverstone next weekend, he was gona drive the company car with me as passanger, luke driving truck with cars on and all was sorted then, if i did go into labour we had a car for a quick getaway well now he cant come so we are a little stuck....there are a couple of options none of which i like. 
1 stay home
2 drive car myself and leave at stupid o clock to follow the truck
3 drive car myself and leave later but travel all the way alone
4 leave at silly o clocl with other mates to travel to plymouth and then silverstone
none of these is good really, i dont wana stay home cause i dont wana stress all weekend that something will happen and luke wont get back, the driving thing well, a i cant fit behind the steering wheel, well i can for short distance and of course im getting really tired and risking a long long drive at 38 weeks pregnant, massive and tired seems just bloody silly especially with no back up plan. im ****** off with our mates, . my parents are at a wedding so cant come, lukes mum has a dog and is looking after ours which im not 100% happy with either. ph poo poo


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Kara can you think of any one else who would drive the car.  Its seems a shame that plans have changed.

AFM been reading but to tired to post.

Hope everyone is ok


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

thinking of who to ask. im tempted to do it myself and if something happened someone would have to lol, a mate we have going is being a dick

wow look at you 27 weeks, thats fab

sorry to hear your tired, working weekend is poo


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Be careful, its a long way hun

Friends can be like that sometimes

I'm in work now, i feel 11 weeks can't come quick enough

LOL i started leaking colostrum this morning


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

thats the trouble its such a long way and i would have to go same time as the truck for back up lol, im gona go some how i have to. i seem to be worried that im leaving rex too yet i know he will be fine lol

wow 11 weeks, the count down to maternity has started, hope it goes quick for you

bring on the leaking breasts.


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

I'm making so many mistakes now, my brain is really mushy.  fifty percent of my work is paper work and i know i am f*cking up.  

Just a pity the event is on so close to you having the baby hun, driving all that way is going to be so exhausting.  Can you take plenty of breaks 

Steve thought i was making the leaky boobs up lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i was the same and made tons of really silly mistakes and was getting really ****** off with the place, i was glad to be out of there i have to be honest. its hard when brain is mush

if the even was closer i wouldnt be at all concerned, yeah i could take loads of breaks so thats something, gona see what we can sort and will chat with mw when i see her wednesday, i have to see someone weekly now. there is one thing once i got there i could chill at the hotel while the lads off loaded the cars etc. i cant ask luke to miss it, i wouldnt want him to unless baby decides to come lol

lol what did steve say? its all amazing isnt it, what clever bodies we have


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

He thought i was imagining it, i felt something wet and said and of course there was nothing there then but i did prove my point later

When do i start getting measured, i haven't been yet

Just chill when you are there and make sure you know where hospital is


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

lol men what are they like

the first time i was measured was 28 weeks


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

I've got con on friday and its my anniversary (we've been married 16 years).  I know i am having my anti d, and blood test for iron.  So con might measure me then

Steve is funny mind he keeps reading things and tells me then lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

wow 16 years thats brill. ask your con to measure you, im sure they will now.

luke reads my books on the quiet and then says things which is fab

i better get dressed i feel proper lazy lol


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

I've got to get on with some work, end of year things bo ho


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

boo hoo indeed

im all dressed and look beautiful (**** lol). need to go over to mil later and take her a key!


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Kara, can you not travel in the truck with Luke?  Or can you get a train, perhaps if you drive to Cardiff/newport then get train to Silverstone?  It's a long way to go on your own especially if you don't fit behind the wheel properly.

Mimi, sorry you're having to work this weekend that's proper rubbish!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

another mate has agreed to drive so i will decide for sure on thursday if i am going, i decided not to drive earlier, i drove over the mil and once there experienced the most painful BH ever and had to pace until it went and ive been having them since though not regular, think LO is moving further day as im getting fanny aches and bum pains. ive just shaved my bits and bobs incase lol= im nuts i know


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Are you sure they are bh and not the real thing hun


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i ****ing hope so lol, i have no other signs. my mum has called twice and said to watch for a show!

laid in the bath for ages and ages which im not sure helped or not

hows you tonight?


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Ooh Kara, could be exciting??  Good that you've decided not to drive.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

its more the safely thing and if i have pains like today i need relax. i love driving yet i think for once i need to be sensible lol


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

I'm fine thanks kara, home now

Glad your being sensible hun


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

bet your glad your  home, work is poo

i have munchies lol, need sweet food


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

One more weekend woohoo

I'm stuffed after food

Did you have any easter eggs


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Mimi, woo hoo 27 weeks. Is that start of 3rd trim?


----------



## Ffydd (May 19, 2009)

Kara, it's so close for you now. Are you nervous or excited? 

Hope everyone else is well, been away for a few days so feeling really relaxed now. Had to go on meds to stop sickness because I couldn't keep water down, feeling well now though x


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Hi all

Hope everyone is well

Kara hope you managed some rest 

Ffydd poor you with ms, i was very lucky

Taffy hope you all are ok

Claire scan this week woohoo

Nic hope you are well and bleeding has stopped

Hi to laura, queenie, Jules, Miriam, ebs, and all the other lovely ladies

Off to work now, won't be able to post today got a mega busy day.

I've got to ring for my results today, hope its all clear


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

ffydd are the meds working? hope your well, i bet it was nice to get away

mimi hope you get good result and what a bummer you have a mega busy day. hope it doesnt wear you out

i think im at the nervous stage now, not knowing when and what to expect. the aches and pains have calmed down and i did sleep quite well, even fell asleep on the sofa before bedtime so must have been shattered.


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Morning ladies

Ffydd sorry about the morning sickness, hope the tablets are helping.  How are you feeling otherwise?

Michelle hope you don't have to work too hard.  Hope you get the results that you want?

Kara not long now hun.  I bet it's a strange feeling being so close to meeting your baby for the first time.  Make sure you get some rest.

Taffy hope Morgan is doing well.

Afm scan tomorrow, and we'll hopefully find out the flavour.  Have a few questions to ask consultant as well, as hope we have chance to ask them.  So much for my relaxing week off, work have now run to tell me I need to work nights tomorrow and possibly Thursday oh well it's overtime, I will either pay for some baby clothes or an extra week or 2 off on maternity leave.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

claire how exciting? what time is your scan?

so you have scan and then see con


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

I know, just hope baby Reid isn't camera shy like last time.  The appointment is at 11:20, and then we go into the consultant I think (I hope so).  Think we'll go for some lunch afterwards as theres a Beefeater by the hospital.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yes lets hope baby plays ball. sounds like tomorrow is gona be a lovely day for you

do you have any feelings to what flavour baby is?


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Yeah should be, just a shame I have to go into work in the night.  Although my big manager has told me that I can stay at home and be on call, rather than sitting in the office just waiting.

No neither of us have any feelings on what flavour the baby is.  But others have, think the majority of people think it's a boy.  Well it's goning to be one or other.

Have you decided if your going to Sliverstone on the weekend?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

one or the other is a safe bet lol, i think a boy lol dont know why

yeah im gona go at the weekend, a mate is gona drive the car and a female mate might come up too, just hope nothing happens lol. got mw tomorrow so see what she says too, still having lots and lots of BH but nothing like yesterday, aches but no pains


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Will keep fingers crossed for you.  Just make sure you take all your things with you just in case.  Yeah ask her advise, I'm sure she'll say it's OK to go, just be carefull.  Defo sounds that your body is getting ready.  Oh I'm so excited for you


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

im gona post a pic ive just taken and it shows how much bump has dropped lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

here goes



















bet your all very jealous i have pink joggers!!!


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

He/she has defo moved down, in the last couple of days.  I think another week maybe.

Your looking good though.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

another weeks would be fine  

i cant get be arsed today, i have given the bathroom a quick once over and thats it! i have to do some ironing later but im trying to take this week easy lol

what you up to claire?

i brought a lovely nursing bra from ebay


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Not much really, we did have loads of plans for today, car hunting shopping etc, but don't think either of us can be bothered today.  So am just catching up on sky +.

I really need to get some maternity bras, as I'm over filling these ones. Did have a quick look on ebay, but nothing really.  So think I need to pop to mothercare or Jojomamas (theres a fab discount store in Newport and they have some great bargins).


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

make sure you get measured and dont spend alot cause you will need a different size in a few weeks well maybe lol

i went from a 34b to a 34 dd and now ive just brought bra back extenders, also if your gona breast feed get nursing bras. i really would like another pair of jeans buts its pointless now. i have 1 pair of jeans that fit nice and a couple of skirts and jogging bottoms which i dont like wearing but i have to now


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

I've already gone from a B to a D.

I need some new tops too as bump is showing more and most of my old ones are a bit too tight.  I need to find something for my parents renewal of vowes as well, so think I'm going to go to that discount shop next weekend. As they are 50% cheaper than the main store.  If I cant find anything will have to do a trip to Cardiff again.  I've now found that leggins are the best, but Rob says I look like a single mother in them  .


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

dont mean to laugh Claire,but Andy refused to let me buy leggings for that reason.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

leggings seem to make bump itch and if i roll them down they fall down! very sexy lol

have your tried some places online for a nice dress?

ravan lol at the leggings comment, im a jeans girl


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

I have 2 pairs that I only wear around the house, rather than my pj's all the time.

There's a dress in Jojomamas that looks OK, gonna take a look at blooming marvelous later as I have a 20% off voucher.  Otherwise there is one in Mothercare that could be a backup one, if I can't find anything.

I managed to get some jeans and linen trousers in mamas & papas (sarn this pm), so hopefully they will last.  Just need some tops now.

Hope everyone is OK


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i have some white liner trousers but havent had chance to wear them as weather is crap

omg my dinner smells lush


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

I know this weather is really crap.

I need to shift and make dinner, but I really cant be bothered today.  I think it took all my energy to go to sarn and bridgend earlier.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

you might get a energy surge soon lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

boo luke has gone out and im bored. omg this baby is head butting my cervix well that is what it feels like, such a weird feeling

ive just eating 2 penguins and an orange cause im bored lol


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

lol kara I have easter eggs if you want one lol

Sounds like your having a lot of pressure,you walking funny? I had Sam about 2 weeks after that feeling!!


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Hi girls

Just got in

Blood results are fine no cholestasis woohoo

Hope everyone good, going for bath now


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

omg you havent been working all this time have you?

great news the test is clear woo goo

im heading for a bath at 9ish, long soak i think


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Nah, went to friends after work.  Its been one of those days today where i have been stuck in traffic most of the time lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

thats ok then lol hope you had fun at your mates

ive been home all day and it was a very wise idea, havent done a great deal due to aches and BH. 

traffic sucks and the weather has been awful


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Morning all

Hope everyone is good

Claire hope bubs is in good position today

Well i've woken up with a swollen nose and very painful.  I know its sinisitus and i don't want antibiotics.  I'm going to talk to doctor and see what she suggests.  Steve reckons i look like mike tyson lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

morning ladies

claire cant wait to hear your news

mimi oh no thats horrid, im sure there is something you will be able to use. i dont blame you for not wanting antibotics i really hated taking them but it really is best for mum not to be in pain

i asked luke last night if he was excited about drifting and he said it might not happen yet if things with baby start. i had a dream last night i had a show


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Kara good dream

Got earache now, want to go home but can't


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

oh mate if your ill you should go home, have you seen your gp yet?

i think my denial about labour has left the building lol


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Well its gonna happen and sooner rather than later lol.  Just imagine in a few days or weeks you will have a mini ellard home with you hun

I can't believe i only have 12 weeks to go myself, god this time last year i wasn't even doing treatment


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

im not scared more nervous about when lol

oh mate those 12 weeks are gona go so so fast now, its amazing isnt it. this time last year i had abandoned one cycle cause of thick lining. just goes to show how things can change

im in bed drinking my tea, i love tea

luke kept mentioning our baby last night,i still find it surreal how crazy is that. i get very emotional which isnt like me


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Sorry you are feeling ill Mimi, hope you can get home or at least finish early

Kara, sounds like your mind is getting you ready for the big day. Loving the bump pic (and the pink joggers!).

Claire, good luck for your scan

Nic, think it is yours today as well - best of luck too

Hi Taffy, Ffydd and Miriam


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Thanks Sarah

Kara its all those hormones lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

cheers sarah. im glad you like my sexy joggers

mimi you gona be ok for the meet tomorrow? or you wana decide in the morning?


----------



## trickynic (Nov 3, 2009)

Hello  

Just got back from our 12 week scan (although I am technically only 11+2). Both BabyBells doing well - so lush to see them on the screen, and we are both very very excited!


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Kara i'll be fine i'll pick you up 3 ish, maybe a little earlier.  Wot time we meering pix so she can show us the way.

Good news Nic,


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

nic great news well done

mimi if your sure, i might need you to drop me at a garage in carmarthen on the way back if thats ok, might need to pick up a car!!! i will text pix should we say 330pm at tescos?


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

just started a new thread 
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=233576.0


----------

